# Sticky  Power Rangers



## Henry the Hermit

Do you enjoy shooting heavy pull slingshots with lots of power? Like to bust things up? This is the Club for you.

Here's how to become a Power Ranger.


Find a bandset/ammo combination that will produce at least 180 feet (54.86 meters) per second or higher velocity and 15 lb/ft (20.4 joules)
Make a video similar to the one in the next post.
You and the Chrony should be visible when the shots are made. After each shot, either zoom to the Chrony readout or move the camera close enough to see the readout, keeping the Chrony in view at all times. The most powerful shot must be backed up by at least one other shot within 5% of the same power. Please do not edit the video at any point between the first and last shot. It's OK to shoot a lot of shots and remove from each end, but the qualifying shots should be continuous.
Post the video and full information about the fork, bandset, and ammo. The same information about the ammo as above must be included. Include the dimensions, width, taper, relaxed length (fork to pouch tie), and pouch. Give the size and type of round ball. If you use any ammo other than round ball steel or lead, you must weigh the ammo. Use scales with an accuracy of .01% or better. Also state your approximate draw length.
The frame may be any form, but rubber must be drawn with one hand only. There are no restrictions on ammo weight.

The Android app "Chrono Connect" has been approved for both Speed Freaks and Power Rangers. To qualify for either Speed Freaks or Power Rangers with this app, please review and follow this tutorial.

http://slingshotforu...setup-tutorial/

The video must show your setup, including measurements from 1st sound producer to target. The 1st sound producer should be far enough from the slingshot that the pouch does not strike the sound producer. The distance from 1st sound producer to target must be entered into Chrono Connect precisely as measured and that distance must be at least 192 inches. Sound sensitivity of the app should be set to the lowest setting which will produce results. It is very important to follow the tutorial and these instructions exactly, as any deviation can result in erratic readings. Setups which do not conform to the tutorial will not be considered for qualification.


----------



## NightKnight

How long do you think it will be before we will break 100 ft/lbs?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm adding my instructional video and first entry for Power Rangers here to keep it as close to the top as possible. Please excuse the sniffing. I have some allergies working on me right now.

Frame: - Cashew Fork Ringshooter

Bands/tubes - looped Dankung 2040 tubes, 7 inches pull. Jim Harris (Performance Catapults) pouch

Ammo - .495 cal lead ball, measured weight 172 grains/11.2 grams

FPE - 16.8 lb/ft 22.78 joules

Velocity - 209.5 fps


----------



## Charles

I just used my CombowSling to fire .50 lead ball, weighing 170 grains, at 210.4 fps. By my calculations, that comes in at 16.7 fpe. Whew! Looks like I get to play with the big boys. Video is loading onto Youtube ... will post the link as soon as Youtube says it is ready.

Now, where are those stinking badges????? :headbang:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Yep, we're gonna need some badges. I am also uploading a video. Would you believe 16.8 lb/ft with 2040 tubes?


----------



## Charles

All right, here is my video:






CombowSling

band length: 9.5 inches

slack length: maybe 1 inch at most

band material: some sort of latex tube ... came on this wonderful device

pouch: heavy, but flexible cow hide, 3 1/4 x 7/8 inches

my draw length with this setup: 42-43 inches

ammo: about .50 caliber lead ball, weighed on my digital scale at 170+ grains (cast with buckshot mold)

maximum velocity: 210.4 fps

measured velocities: 210.4, 206.5, 201.6, 203.1 all within 5% of each other

energy by my calculation: 16.7 fpe

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Nicholson

Congratulations Charles and Henry! This is going to be an exciting topic to follow :nerd:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I figure some of the younger, stronger guys are going to be showing us Old Geezers 50+ lb/ft in short order. Tobias has already shown us 80 lb/ft (100+ joules) and it won't be a big deal for him to repeat it. I see some exciting times ahead.

I want to caution everyone about the dangers at high power levels. A pocket pistol shooting .25 ACP generates about 65 lb/ft of muzzle energy. I think everyone will agree that a .25 ACP pistol is capable of killing, so if you are strong enough to pull a slingshot that can generate 50+ lb/ft, treat it with the same respect you would a handgun. Protect your fork holding hand and make sure your backstop will not cause ricochets. And get some *good* shooting glasses.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> I figure some of the younger, stronger guys are going to be showing us Old Geezers 50+ lb/ft in short order. Tobias has already shown us 80 lb/ft (100+ joules) and it won't be a big deal for him to repeat it. I see some exciting times ahead.
> 
> I want to caution everyone about the dangers at high power levels. A pocket pistol shooting .25 ACP generates about 65 lb/ft of muzzle energy. I think everyone will agree that a .25 ACP pistol is capable of killing, so if you are strong enough to pull a slingshot that can generate 50+ lb/ft, treat it with the same respect you would a handgun. Protect your fork holding hand and make sure your backstop will not cause ricochets. And get some *good* shooting glasses.


Hey Henry,

Yep on the comment about the younger crowd. I figured I had better get my oar into the water before the young turks completely swamp us!

And right on about the caution. Catching a .50 lead ball moving at over 200 fps is guaranteed to make you feel worse than uncomfortable ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice job guys! 
Charles, there's a chance you may have been shooting faster than you think, I noticed you shot through the chrony in a downwards direction, that creates a longer journey in between sensors for the ball.. just a guess but 220 may possible with a flat shot..?! Cheers


----------



## Charles

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice job guys! Charles, there's a chance you may have been shooting faster than you think, I noticed you shot through the chrony in a downwards direction, that creates a longer journey in between sensors for the ball.. just a guess but 220 may possible with a flat shot..?! Cheers


Thanks, Ben. I probably was shooting a bit downward. I was still hitting my backstop up near the top. I tried to compensate by taking a really wide stance, but that was only partially successful. I was too lazy to get out a card table to raise my backstop up. I have some hopes of trying for a higher energy at a later date. But for now, I was just thankful to clear that first hurdle.

Now me lad, you have already done some outrageous performances. Time for you to give us all something to shoot for. Your temperatures down under ought to be conducive to some really high velocities this time of year.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Charles said:


> Nice job guys! Charles, there's a chance you may have been shooting faster than you think, I noticed you shot through the chrony in a downwards direction, that creates a longer journey in between sensors for the ball.. just a guess but 220 may possible with a flat shot..?! Cheers


Thanks, Ben. I probably was shooting a bit downward. I was still hitting my backstop up near the top. I tried to compensate by taking a really wide stance, but that was only partially successful. I was too lazy to get out a card table to raise my backstop up. I have some hopes of trying for a higher energy at a later date. But for now, I was just thankful to clear that first hurdle.

Now me lad, you have already done some outrageous performances. Time for you to give us all something to shoot for. Your temperatures down under ought to be conducive to some really high velocities this time of year.

Cheers ..... Charles[/quote]

Either way Charles good results 
Don't worry ill be putting in a few shots soon, unfortunately I'm all out of tb gold, so ill have to see what I can do with a heavy silver cut.. then again I do have some tubes just sitting there.. ( what? Me using tubes... that's un heared of lol) 
Actually the weather has been quite mild lately, low mid 20c deg, so I won't have a great advantage there.. see how we go


----------



## M.J

Henry in Panama said:


> . Would you believe 16.8 lb/ft with 2040 tubes?


No kidding!

Nobody likes 2040s more than me but I can't even imagine using them with .495 lead. That shows the advantages of long draw and high temperature.

Fun stuff!


----------



## Beanflip

I just had to break out my rusty algebra skills. With 44 cal lead (if all is correct) I would need at least 235 fps to be at or nearly 15 ft/lbs. I had to look up the equation. *Energy = Weight (in grains) times Velocity Squared divided by 450395 (fixed constant) * Then i had to find 44 cal weight in grains. 44 cal = .429 inch ? Used the ammo chart in downloads. approx 122 grains not quit 11 mm? Any suggestions or corrections? Balls are from a do-it slingshot pellet mold. Edit: mold info says 1/4 oz and that is only equal to 109 grains. Back to my rusty algebra.


----------



## Beanflip

I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?


The only way you can be certain of ball weight is to weigh them. Your alloy can vary weight by quite a bit. I have two Do-It molds and my current batch of .44 balls (actual diameter .429) cast mostly from wheel weights weigh 116 grains. To make it easy, here is an an Excel spreadsheet that will do the math for you. It gave me 242 fps with my balls for 15.09 lb/ft.

View attachment AmmoCalc.xls


----------



## Henry the Hermit

M_J said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Would you believe 16.8 lb/ft with 2040 tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!
> 
> Nobody likes 2040s more than me but I can't even imagine using them with .495 lead. That shows the advantages of long draw and high temperature.
> 
> Fun stuff!
Click to expand...

Indeed! On average I got about 5 fps faster speed with 1842, but that is more a reflection of my weakened condition after two pretty rough weeks of allergies and leg infection than the different potentials. I should be able to get about 10 fps more with 1842.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok it was Daddy day care (evening shift) tonight, so didn't get much time to mess around, so I rigged up a pretty heavy tb silver band set to get an idea of how they lug the bigger balls.. Temp about 20c , shooting .454 lead balls.. I like the silver, and so far think .454 may be too small for this band rig !....? Cheers all..


----------



## Beanflip

Henry in Panama said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you can be certain of ball weight is to weigh them. Your alloy can vary weight by quite a bit. I have two Do-It molds and my current batch of .44 balls (actual diameter .429) cast mostly from wheel weights weigh 116 grains. To make it easy, here is an an Excel spreadsheet that will do the math for you. It gave me 242 fps with my balls for 15.09 lb/ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmoCalc.xls
Click to expand...

Do I need a special scale?


----------



## NightKnight

Beanflip said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you can be certain of ball weight is to weigh them. Your alloy can vary weight by quite a bit. I have two Do-It molds and my current batch of .44 balls (actual diameter .429) cast mostly from wheel weights weigh 116 grains. To make it easy, here is an an Excel spreadsheet that will do the math for you. It gave me 242 fps with my balls for 15.09 lb/ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmoCalc.xls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need a special scale?
Click to expand...

Postal scales work well.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you can be certain of ball weight is to weigh them. Your alloy can vary weight by quite a bit. I have two Do-It molds and my current batch of .44 balls (actual diameter .429) cast mostly from wheel weights weigh 116 grains. To make it easy, here is an an Excel spreadsheet that will do the math for you. It gave me 242 fps with my balls for 15.09 lb/ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmoCalc.xls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need a special scale?
Click to expand...

Yes, but they are cheap. I have an AWS AC-Pro 200, accurate to ,01 gram. It cost me $20.00. I bought a calibration kit with it and shipping was free.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=aws+scale


----------



## Henry the Hermit

AaronC said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you can be certain of ball weight is to weigh them. Your alloy can vary weight by quite a bit. I have two Do-It molds and my current batch of .44 balls (actual diameter .429) cast mostly from wheel weights weigh 116 grains. To make it easy, here is an an Excel spreadsheet that will do the math for you. It gave me 242 fps with my balls for 15.09 lb/ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmoCalc.xls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need a special scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Postal scales work well.
Click to expand...

Many postal scales are only accurate to .1 ounce, which is 43.74 grains or 2.83 grams. If you do use a scale of unknown accuracy, weigh 50 or more balls at once to reduce the error.


----------



## NightKnight

Interesting! I must have a fancy postal scale then because it goes to .01oz


----------



## Charles

Great job, Ben! It took you quite a few shots, but you finally managed to down that T shirt!!! :rofl:

That thin Theraband sure seems to have some speed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need 248 fps with the 44cal do-it mold lead balls to reach 15 ft/lbs. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you can be certain of ball weight is to weigh them. Your alloy can vary weight by quite a bit. I have two Do-It molds and my current batch of .44 balls (actual diameter .429) cast mostly from wheel weights weigh 116 grains. To make it easy, here is an an Excel spreadsheet that will do the math for you. It gave me 242 fps with my balls for 15.09 lb/ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmoCalc.xls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need a special scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Postal scales work well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many postal scales are only accurate to .1 ounce, which is 43.74 grains or 2.83 grams. If you do use a scale of unknown accuracy, weigh 50 or more balls at once to reduce the error.
Click to expand...

This is the scale that I use, and it is wonderful.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=68352&cat=2,40725

It weighs in about any units you want. It has a tare function so you do not have to worry about the weight of the container. It is small and compact ... shuts off automatically when not in use. Great for weighing ammo.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I used my homemade Beankung tube shooter.

Simple Shot Medium tubes with a Performance catapults pouch.

Overall length 12 1/4 inches, pseudo tapered approx. 6 3/4" loop, 5 1/2" single

1/2" steel from Simple Shot

Butterfly draw approx. 53"


----------



## Charles

Hey Bean! That was some mean shooting! I had to laugh watching your eyes as you were stretching to do that full draw!!!! By the way, do your knuckles drag the ground when you walk??? :rofl: Yeah .... if we all had longer arms, we would all shoot a lot faster ...

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice one bean! Thump!


----------



## Beanflip

Charles said:


> Hey Bean! That was some mean shooting! I had to laugh watching your eyes as you were stretching to do that full draw!!!! By the way, do your knuckles drag the ground when you walk??? :rofl: Yeah .... if we all had longer arms, we would all shoot a lot faster ...
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Lol .Glad you enjoyed it Charles. My knuckles are ok but, I am feeling it in the middle of my back. 



bullseyeben! said:


> Nice one bean! Thump!


Thanks Ben


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congrats Ol' Bean! That is some serious power.


----------



## Beanflip

Henry in Panama said:


> Congrats Ol' Bean! That is some serious power.


Thank you Henry. My new goal is to break 30 ft/lbs. ( Henry, l really like your profile photo.)


----------



## M.J

Here we go!

I hesitated to enter this power-fest because I wanted to have a setup that I could shoot accurately and deliver the pound-footage we're looking for. I've tried shooting butterfly on several occasions and always sucked at it so I didn't want to use something where I would have to draw past my usual anchor. Having huge power without being able to use it is an exercise in "self-gratification", if you know what I mean :naughty:

So with that in mind I rigged up my homemade starship with a set of doubled Theraband silver cut 1"x 3/4" with an 8" inactive length. My anchor point draw with this rig is 48", so I'm really working these bands! Ammo is 5/8" steel weighing 15.44 grams.

There's probably another 10-15fps to be had if I drew and released quicker but shooting 5/8" at 200fps in the house gives me a little pause to make sure everything is right!


----------



## M.J

Just double-checked the app's ft/lb readings on Henry's spreadsheet. Looks like they're spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles

Hey MJ,

According to at least one ball bearing manufacturer, 5/8 inch chrome steel bearing weighs in at 16.44 grams, which is 253.71 grains. You said 16.44, but in your write-up you gave it as 15.44.

http://americandad.biz/chromechart.htm

By my calculation that is 24.4 fpe. So the calculations on your phone app are consistent with the proper weight for that size of steel ball.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good work again mj!


----------



## DaveSteve

Charles said:


> Hey Bean! That was some mean shooting! I had to laugh watching your eyes as you were stretching to do that full draw!!!! By the way, do your knuckles drag the ground when you walk??? :rofl: Yeah .... if we all had longer arms, we would all shoot a lot faster ...
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Talking about longer arms. Is there a length limit on 'starships'?


----------



## M.J

DaveSteve said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bean! That was some mean shooting! I had to laugh watching your eyes as you were stretching to do that full draw!!!! By the way, do your knuckles drag the ground when you walk??? :rofl: Yeah .... if we all had longer arms, we would all shoot a lot faster ...
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about longer arms. Is there a length limit on 'starships'?
Click to expand...

If you go much longer than +20" you'll probably have trouble loading it. The one I shoot is half the size of my blowgun but packs considerably more wallop!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ol' Bean! That is some serious power.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Henry. My new goal is to break 30 ft/lbs. ( Henry, l really like your profile photo.)
Click to expand...

I have every confidence we'll be seeing 30+ lb/ft from you as soon as the weather warms. We old geezers will be happy with 20.

I like my profile picture, too and really wish I looked that studly all the time. LOL!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

DaveSteve said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bean! That was some mean shooting! I had to laugh watching your eyes as you were stretching to do that full draw!!!! By the way, do your knuckles drag the ground when you walk??? :rofl: Yeah .... if we all had longer arms, we would all shoot a lot faster ...
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about longer arms. Is there a length limit on 'starships'?
Click to expand...

Glad you asked. Aside from bragging rights, the main purpose of the SSF 300 Club is to explore the limits of what is possible with rubber powered slingshots. The only limitations on equipment are;

1. Rubber power only.

2. 1 gram minimum projectile weight

3. the frame must be held in one hand and the pouch drawn with the other.


----------



## Charles

O.K., thought I would give it another go with my CombowSling. For some time I have been saying that in the ranges appropriate for slingshots, heavier ammo generates more energy than lighter ammo, in spite of the decrease in velocity. Soooo, I went for heavier ammo. Those slugs in the video weighed on my scale at 232 grains for the lightest one. Here is the video:






The velocities were 191.3, 186.6, 188.4, and 184.0, all in fps, and all within 5% of each other. By my calculations, that gives 18.85 fpe. Just trying to claw my way off of the bottom. I think I just crawled past Henry, but to really move up, I am going to have to fabricate some other band arrangement.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice work again Charles! They look weighty slugs that's for sure... keep at it


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Jeeeeeez... now I'm in a race for last place!

Congratulations, Charles, a fine demonstration of how slower can be more powerful.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the good words, guys. Now to design a 4 foot long starship ..... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Note to Henry: I see you have changed my standing in the summary as follows:

Charles *18.86 lb/ft 25.57 joules 210.4 fps* (BP lead bullets - 232 grains/15 gm)

I only wish I was shooting at 210.4 fps with those heavy slugs ... actually the top speed was only 191.3 fps. I will let you edit the entry.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Thanks, Charles. I thought I had edited all the numbers.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Jeeeeeez... now I'm in a race for last place!
> 
> Congratulations, Charles, a fine demonstration of how slower can be more powerful.


Interesting to note ... Only one of the speed freaks results would qualify for the power rangers. In slingshot appropriate numbers, higher velocity does not always equate to more energy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeeeeez... now I'm in a race for last place!
> 
> Congratulations, Charles, a fine demonstration of how slower can be more powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note ... Only one of the speed freaks results would qualify for the power rangers. In slingshot appropriate numbers, higher velocity does not always equate to more energy.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Actually there are two, Charles. Bill Hays and Timdx both qualified for Power Rangers in the Speed Freaks Club with 20+ lb/ft at over 300 fps. Bill did it with a 400+ shot. Easy to miss, though.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Enjoy not being last while you can, Charles. I just shot 19.66 lb/t - 213 fps with some 194 grain .45 cal bullets that I cast for my Colt 1861 Army. Now to set up the camera. I'm going for 20+.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Enjoy not being last while you can, Charles. I just shot 19.66 lb/t - 213 fps with some 194 grain .45 cal bullets that I cast for my Colt 1861 Army. Now to set up the camera. I'm going for 20+.


ARRRGGGHHH!!! Just when I thought I could relax for a while! Go Henry! I am going to have to hustle to get into the 20 fpe range .... :help: :wacko:

We should have a new category .... fpe x age ... give us old guys a fighting chance!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here it is Charles. LOL!

Frame: - La Cholita

Bands/tubes - Double Theraband Gold 20mmx10mm taper, 17mm pull. Jim Harris (Performance Catapults) pouch

Ammo - .45 cal lead bullet, measured weight 194 grains/12.57 grams

FPE - 20.61 lb/ft 27.94 joules

Velocity - 218.4 fps


----------



## Nicholson

Anything over 18 fpe is impressive in my mind. great shooting fellas!


----------



## Charles

Way to go, Henry!!! Looks like I gotta up my game yet again ... heavy sigh ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Way to go, Henry!!! Looks like I gotta up my game yet again ... heavy sigh ...
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Hey! That's what it's all about. I'm quite sure you will jump ahead of me again as soon as you get some favorable weather.


----------



## M.J

Hmmm...

I was just playing with the power calculator and if I can get one of those 13/16" steel balls I have up to 180fps then I'm looking at 40 ft/lb.

Looks like I'm gonna need a wider pouch on the 'ship!

-Edit: I put a Rayshot "Rockstar" pouch on the set of bands I was using before on my starship. I stepped out the back door in 25 degree (F) weather and took a shot with the 13/16" ammo. It almost knocked my catchbox off the stand . Will run it over the chrony at my earliest opportunity.


----------



## Charles

M_J said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I was just playing with the power calculator and if I can get one of those 13/16" steel balls I have up to 180fps then I'm looking at 40 ft/lb.
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna need a wider pouch on the 'ship!
> 
> -Edit: I put a Rayshot "Rockstar" pouch on the set of bands I was using before on my starship. I stepped out the back door in 25 degree (F) weather and took a shot with the 13/16" ammo. It almost knocked my catchbox off the stand . Will run it over the chrony at my earliest opportunity.


Yep MJ ... you got the right idea. You will get the most power by shooting the heaviest ammo you can propel at just over 180 fps ... 180 is the cut-off for Power Rangers.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

A big group hug and profound apologies to M_J for somehow missing his post. I'm taking the coward's way out and blaming it on the happy pills I'm taking for my leg infection.

Congratulations M_J, you're now in 2d place!


----------



## Charles

DERN! Now there's one more in front of me!!!! Congratulations, MJ!

I may have to resort to what some of those old Brits used to do in Africa. When shooting those huge bore black powder rifles with AWFUL kick, they would get some poor black porter to put it to his shoulder while they aimed and fired!!! Now Henry, I note that you said the slingshot has to be held and fired by hand .... but you did not say whose hand had to do the holding and whose had to do the firing. Sooo, maybe if I use both hands to hold the blasted thing and get some young buck with strong hands to pull it back ...... :blink:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

I just noticed that my balls are bigger than Henry's, but Henry's weigh more  ( i won't say it lol), mistake maybe?
Bullseyeben 22.2 lb/ft 30.16 joules 266.8 (.454cal/11.5mm lead -140 gr/9.1 gm) Bill Hays 21.1 lb/ft 28.6 joules 419.5 fps (.33cal/8.4mm lead -54 gr/3.5 gm) Henry in Panama 20.61 lb/ft 27.94 joules 218.4 fps (.45 cal/11.43mm lead bullet -194 grains/12.57)
?
I am going to re stock next.few days on more .454 and hopefully some .50 too so I hope to get a weight confirmation then to clear the fog.. in the mean time i got a 270 plus today with the .454 lead black powder balls with.a lighter/ longer draw ...vid up soon.. cheers all


----------



## M.J

Ok, here's an "unofficial" entry. I was trying to get my 13/16" (0.8125") steelies moving at 180fps to meet the cutoff for SSFPR but didn't quite get there. I wanted to show you guys anyway


----------



## Henry the Hermit

bullseyeben! said:


> *I just noticed that my balls are bigger than Henry's, but Henry's weigh more  ( i won't say it lol), mistake maybe?* Bullseyeben 22.2 lb/ft 30.16 joules 266.8 (.454cal/11.5mm lead -140 gr/9.1 gm) Bill Hays 21.1 lb/ft 28.6 joules 419.5 fps (.33cal/8.4mm lead -54 gr/3.5 gm) Henry in Panama 20.61 lb/ft 27.94 joules 218.4 fps (.45 cal/11.43mm lead bullet -194 grains/12.57) ? I am going to re stock next.few days on more .454 and hopefully some .50 too so I hope to get a weight confirmation then to clear the fog.. in the mean time i got a 270 plus today with the .454 lead black powder balls with.a lighter/ longer draw ...vid up soon.. cheers all


Nope, no mistake. Mine aren't balls, they are solid lead pointy bullets, and I weighed them. Here is a grainy picture. The one on the left is a .50 ball. On the right is my .45 bullet.


----------



## popedandy

Looks like I snuck into the Power Rangers:

Slingshot: Sheffield Catapults Hammer Hunter Pro

Bands: Sheffield Catapults Double Theraband Gold bandset, 7" tie-to-tie

Ammo: .451 lead, 138 grains

Max Velocity: 238 fps

Energy: 17.25 ft/lbs

The qualifying shots are between 2:30 and the end of the video.

http://s373.beta.photobucket.com/user/popedandy/media/slingshot/SAM_0406_zps899adec7.mp4.html


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, popedandy, and welcome to the Club. Be careful, Chronys can be addictive.


----------



## Charles

Way to go, Popedandy! No sweat on those early errors. It takes a little experience to figure out just where the ammo has to go.

Looks like there are now 3 of us that will have to arm wrestle for last place!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Henry in Panama said:


> *I just noticed that my balls are bigger than Henry's, but Henry's weigh more  ( i won't say it lol), mistake maybe?* Bullseyeben 22.2 lb/ft 30.16 joules 266.8 (.454cal/11.5mm lead -140 gr/9.1 gm) Bill Hays 21.1 lb/ft 28.6 joules 419.5 fps (.33cal/8.4mm lead -54 gr/3.5 gm) Henry in Panama 20.61 lb/ft 27.94 joules 218.4 fps (.45 cal/11.43mm lead bullet -194 grains/12.57) ? I am going to re stock next.few days on more .454 and hopefully some .50 too so I hope to get a weight confirmation then to clear the fog.. in the mean time i got a 270 plus today with the .454 lead black powder balls with.a lighter/ longer draw ...vid up soon.. cheers all


Nope, no mistake. Mine aren't balls, they are solid lead pointy bullets, and I weighed them. Here is a grainy picture. The one on the left is a .50 ball. On the right is my .45 bullet. 

[img=[URL=http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif%5D]http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif][/URL] http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=30434]bullet.jpg[/quote]
Well that would make sense... thanks for the clarification.. I prob should pay more attention to the initial post lol.. and maybe create an digital scale app for the smart phone too  cheers


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done popedandy! Another contender..


----------



## popedandy

Bumping my numbers up just a little.

Slingshot: 1x3" oak board with coat hooks for the forks and a pistol grip I took off of a wrist braced slingshot

Bands: Double Theraband gold, 9" tie-to-tie, 3/4" to 1/2" taper. No idea what the draw length was.

Ammo: 320 grain 50 caliber Thompson/Center Maxi-Ball

Max velocity: 182.8 fps

Energy: 23.73 ft/lbs

Backup shots: 180.0 fps - 23.01 ft/lbs, 180.4 fps - 23.11 ft/lbs

Calculations courtesy of http://www.firearmexpertwitness.com/customguns/calcnrg.html


----------



## Henry the Hermit

That's some good power, pdandy. It's not that easy to get a big chunk of lead moving 180+ fps. I note that you did it with not a whole of rubber, too. Kudos!


----------



## popedandy

I started the day out with a similar set of double TBGs on a regular hammer grip slingshot and was running in the 165-170 fps range. I switched to double .040 latex with a 1" to 1/2" taper and the results were slightly slower. I don't know if I gave it too much taper or what - I guess I need to start studying up on band setups. Next I took one of the latex bands off and was running single .040 latex with the heavy taper. Performance wasn't particularly impressive. I switched the latex to the junkyard starship to get some more length on the draw and got some improvement on the numbers, but not much better than the double TBG. After the latex tore, I put my last set of double TBG bands on the starship. Some tinkering with the bands and perhaps some lighter ammo should yield some better numbers. It will be a fun project to work on.


----------



## Charles

Good show! Another illustration of the fact that heavier ammo yields higher energy. I gotta get my act together and try to up my energy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

All right, folks. I thought I would try to make the Power Rangers with rubber bands. I was using Rubberbandguns #32 red rubber bands.

http://www.rubberbandguns.com/ammunition/ammunition-size-32-red

I braided them, from pouch to fork, in a 22223333 configuration. Note that when braiding, each rubber band is doubled in the middle. I first tried it on my mutant ninja, but my poor hands and shoulder would not let me take a decent draw on it. So I put some tabs on my King Cat and rigged the bands on that. The slack length was about 7.5 inches, and I was drawing at about 45 inches. It was windy and cool here today, but at least it was not raining. Sorry for the poor audio quality ... I positioned the camera too far away.






I see I miscalled some of the figures. I lubricated the bands with baby powder, and on my first shot the pouch slipped out of my hand because of all the powder. You can see the powder flying off at each shot ... or was that because my shooting was so smoking hot??? :rofl: So here are the relevant velocities:

180.9

181.2

181.4

My best velocity was 181.4 fps. I was shooting those old black powder slugs which weigh 232 grains. That gave me 16.9558 fpe, so just call it 17 fpe. That just goes to show that you can qualify for the Power Rangers with office rubber bands!! Some of you young guys without arthritis and good arm strength could do a lot better. Note that this was more power than I got with my Combow Sling shooting .50 caliber lead balls.

And what about that pouch??? So much for that wimpy a$$ kangaroo leather!

Well, I did not up my standing, but nobody else so far has qualified with office rubber bands! :naughty:

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good show, Charles. Maybe we can create a "cheapest rubber" category.


----------



## Nicholson

Well, there is no shortage in power with those rubberbands. I've been very curious about the office rubberbands lately. That is pretty darn good, 230 grain shooting 181 fps! Thanks for the video Charles.


----------



## popedandy

Charles, that is pretty amazing to see that done with office rubber.


----------



## Charles

All right, everyone ... I just used Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands to fire a 175 grain lead ball at 204.7 fps, giving me 16.3 fpe. I always said those bands may not be the fastest in the world, but they could carry weight! Video is loading onto Youtube as I type. Will post it when it is ready.

Cheers .... Charles

Well, the video loaded, and here it is:






The velocities were, in fps: 190.3, 204.7,198.4,199.6,197.3, and 202.9

The bands were just Alliance Sterling #107 office rubber bands. As you can see in the video, I put an extension on my King Cat because I was having trouble with my shoulder and my hand and could not draw back far enough. With the extension I had a draw length of 56 inches. The slack band length, fork to pouch tie, was 12 inches. I was shooting lead balls that weighed 175 grains on my scale. I decided not to fool with that kangaroo leather again, but instead I used a decent cow leather pouch that I would use for hunting. At my maximum veloicty, I was getting 16.3 fpe.

Again, this does not increase my standing with the Power Rangers. But it does show that you can qualify for the Power Rangers with office bands. I put an extension on the front of my King Cat to compensate for my physical limitations. But you young guys should be able to draw these bands out to full butterfly at 60 inches or so and do even better.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good on ya, Charles.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well I finally decided to get off my butt and enter this competition. My average velocity was 247 fps and an average fpe of 34.3.

The slingshot I was using was a holy fork with 24 cm long active band length, 1.5 cm tapered to 1 cm thera band gold. The ammo was 5/8" steel weighing 253.24 grain. I set up the chrony using Mjs tutorial, and was 180" away from my target. My draw length was around 36". The pouch was constructed out of a work glove that was very thin but strong leather.

I hope I answered everything correctly and followed the rules properly.






Cheers BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## Charles

Now that was really smokin' !!!! Way to go.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Nicholson

Where do you get steel ball bearings that big? If I orderd them I would have to get them out of state, I hate shipping from out of state.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Nicholson said:


> Where do you get steel ball bearings that big? If I orderd them I would have to get them out of state, I hate shipping from out of state.


I ordered mine from Simple Shot I have not found a local supplier yet myself.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great display of power, and I have no doubts about this qualifying for Power Rangers, but I will ask you to repeat the tests using paper as the sound producer for the shot. The problem with using the sound of the bands as the triggering event is that the ball has already left or is leaving the pouch, and that puts the sound event several inches closer to the target, which increases the measured speed. By using a stand supported piece of paper, the distance from 1st sound event to target is consistent. Please review M_J's tutorial.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/


----------



## BC-Slinger

I have no problem doing it again but may take a little while to get a box to setup paper like that....

I noticed BillHays did testing without a paper and it worked great. That was with a chrony beside it and I was well BEHIND the line of 15 feet I made the target out to. Is there any reason this is not acepted if it has probven to work. ?






Thanks BC-Slinger


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I will try to duplicate Bill's demonstration when my wife gets home. It has not been accepted because no one came forward and wrote up a tutorial for it, so others could precisely duplicate the conditions.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Henry in Panama said:


> I will try to duplicate Bill's demonstration when my wife gets home. It has not been accepted because no one came forward and wrote up a tutorial for it, so others could precisely duplicate the conditions.


Thankyou very much Henry. If it turns out it doesnt work as well as MJ'S method I will remake the video sometime after work today.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Henry the Hermit

BC-Slinger said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to duplicate Bill's demonstration when my wife gets home. It has not been accepted because no one came forward and wrote up a tutorial for it, so others could precisely duplicate the conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much Henry. If it turns out it doesnt work as well as MJ'S method I will remake the video sometime after work today.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
Click to expand...

There's no rush. I may not be able to try it until tomorrow. In the meantime, your accomplishment is on the rolls.


----------



## Charles

I don't know ... I have shot with this guy. I think he should have a handicap, compared to us old farts ... Maybe make him shoot one handed ... :rofl:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Charles

Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


If you do not have any thera band gold i have a bunch I could cut you up some super thin taperd bands with one of my handy little work glove specials. Just give me the word.


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not have any thera band gold i have a bunch I could cut you up some super thin taperd bands with one of my handy little work glove specials. Just give me the word.
Click to expand...

A sincere thanks for the offer. But I do have TBG on hand. Just trying to get the most out of minimal equipment.

Get Kyle into the action!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I think anybody over 70 should get a multiplier of 3.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> I think anybody over 70 should get a multiplier of 3.
Click to expand...

How about anybody over 68?????

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84

I'm enjoying watching you guys do this. Keep up the good work. All of yas!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> I think anybody over 70 should get a multiplier of 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about anybody over 68?????
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

What? Listen, you young whippersnapper, you should be shooting 30 lb/ft. Quit malingering! :rofl:


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!!! I see by looking at the results today, I am the only wimp below 20 fpe ... :violin: :question: :sorry: :bawling:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> I think anybody over 70 should get a multiplier of 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about anybody over 68?????
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Listen, you young whippersnapper, you should be shooting 30 lb/ft. Quit malingering! :rofl:
Click to expand...

Ahhh, Henry .... I should have known I would not get any sympathy ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

BC-Slinger said:


> Well I finally decided to get off my butt and enter this competition. My average velocity was 247 fps and an average fpe of 34.3.
> 
> The slingshot I was using was a holy fork with 24 cm long active band length, 1.5 cm tapered to 1 cm thera band gold. The ammo was 5/8" steel weighing 253.24 grain. I set up the chrony using Mjs tutorial, and was 180" away from my target. My draw length was around 36". The pouch was constructed out of a work glove that was very thin but strong leather.
> 
> I hope I answered everything correctly and followed the rules properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers BC-Slinger :king:


Good on ya for having a crack at the power club BC! Unfortunately I doubt this an accurate chrony reading given the amo, band cut and draw length.. not in any way am I being critical, or trying to rain on the parade, but I think a 3/8 steel would struggle to hit 250fps with this set up.. keep at it though and do try the paper method for a more accurate result, cheers Ben


----------



## M.J

bullseyeben! said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally decided to get off my butt and enter this competition. My average velocity was 247 fps and an average fpe of 34.3.
> 
> The slingshot I was using was a holy fork with 24 cm long active band length, 1.5 cm tapered to 1 cm thera band gold. The ammo was 5/8" steel weighing 253.24 grain. I set up the chrony using Mjs tutorial, and was 180" away from my target. My draw length was around 36". The pouch was constructed out of a work glove that was very thin but strong leather.
> 
> I hope I answered everything correctly and followed the rules properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers BC-Slinger :king:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya for having a crack at the power club BC! Unfortunately I doubt this an accurate chrony reading given the amo, band cut and draw length.. not in any way am I being critical, or trying to rain on the parade, but I think a 3/8 steel would struggle to hit 250fps with this set up.. keep at it though and do try the paper method for a more accurate result, cheers Ben
Click to expand...

Yeah. Sorry, man, but there's no way that band setup is going to toss 5/8" steel at almost 250fps.

I found with the smartphone chrony that if I missed the cardboard and hit the back of the catchbox instead (6" difference) it would radically alter the readings. They're pretty sensitive.

I did see Bill's video where he did the test relying on bandslap to get the reading but I remain convinced that the only way to get truly reliable results is to shoot through one paper and into another one.


----------



## Charles

Hey Matt,

Just let me know when you want to do it, and I will bring over my chrony. We can set it up in the same place you are shooting and try it out. That will give the most accurate reading, and we can also try it against your smart phone set up to see how accurate that is.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Just let me know when you want to do it, and I will bring over my chrony. We can set it up in the same place you are shooting and try it out. That will give the most accurate reading, and we can also try it against your smart phone set up to see how accurate that is.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks alot buddy I will give you a call on my weekend and we can hook up and do a little myth busting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I still haven't got a good test using my wife's Android. I did get off a few shots this morning, but probably had the setup wrong. The phone readings were all over the map and in wild disagreement with the Chrony. Unfortunately I only had the phone for about 5 minutes. She's off again so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Henry in Panama said:


> I still haven't got a good test using my wife's Android. I did get off a few shots this morning, but probably had the setup wrong. The phone readings were all over the map and in wild disagreement with the Chrony. Unfortunately I only had the phone for about 5 minutes. She's off again so maybe tomorrow.


Charles,my brother and myself will be doing some testing with a chrony and the andriod tomorrow as well. We will keep you updated with our findings and should have a updated video to post tomorrow for you.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Guest

Slingshot Dogwood Natural
Bands Latex Magnums, I think they were made by Tex. They are two latex bands tapered with a pouch that has a formed pocket. I got them in a trade. They are quite nice.
Drawlength is about 42"
Active length is about 7"
Projectile is 0.495 cast lead.

Best speed was 214 to yield about 18 ft/lb.

Video link:


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, Old Spook! I must say, I loved your squatting shooting stance ... :rofl: That is exactly what I was doing before I finally got un-lazy and put my backstop up higher!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Video not appearing, seems to flicker, but not show up..?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Welcome to the Club, OldSpook. It looks like your Chrony is well protected.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Big balls are fun....


----------



## bullseyeben!

I've drunk too much.


----------



## Charles

bullseyeben! said:


> I've drunk too much.


Or not enough ... You still seem to be able to type!! :drinkup:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well ladies and gentlemen after testing similar bands we used before on Charle's 'King Cat' slingshot. We decided to up the anti and use much larger rounds and figured since starships are fair game we decided what the heck. I would say you guys that were sceptical about the smart phone chrony app were right. It doesnt quite read as accurately as the chrony. I would like to see Henry do some further testing and a possibly a video.

Anyway here is my updated entry. The bands are 28 cm long 1.5 cm taper to 1.0cm taper. Slingshot used was a Jack Koehler 'King Cat'. 435 grain steel ball was used unsure on the caliber, Charles may know.

I would just like to thank Charles for coming out today and bringing some huge caliber ammo to play with, and his ever usefull chrony. Extending my reach a foot and a half also helped immensley. Thanks for everything my freind. My video was able to come to be thanks to you.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Just spent an enjoyable afternoon with Matt and Kyle. Took my Chrony and a bunch of various weights of steel balls, along with my scale. The boys were getting some awesome power ... well over 35 fpe. Yep, we filmed several of the sessions, and they will be posted later.

UPDATE: Those guys were quick off the mark!!! See their post immediately above. Matt was shooting steel balls that weighed 435 grains on my scale.So that was a maximum velocity of 191.5 fps, which gives an energy of 35.43 fpe, 48.04 joules.

We were shooting in Matt's unheated basement, and the bands were not heated before shooting. Because Matt is not very tall, I put his bands on my extended King Cat so he could get a good long draw.

While we were at it, we did shoot some ammo weighing over 600 grains, but could not get it up to 180 fps. Still, when those big boys hit that backstop, it was frightening!

Congratulations guys!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congrats! I'll get to this one later tonight. It's supper time right now.


----------



## Charles

I was just reading over the posts by BC_Slinger. I think one thing that might be causing some confusion in some circles about the power of Matt' s setup is that he is shooting 3 layers of TBG, each of the length and tapered as he has indicated. I can personally testify that with each band consisting of 3 layers of TBG, there is plenty of power, just as indicated by the Chrony.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

BC-Slinger said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen after testing similar bands we used before on Charle's 'King Cat' slingshot. We decided to up the anti and use much larger rounds and figured since starships are fair game we decided what the heck. I would say you guys that were sceptical about the smart phone chrony app were right. It doesnt quite read as accurately as the chrony.


The app has been proven to work fine as long as it's set up properly. A traditional chrony is easier to use, for sure.
Nice job on the big power numbers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Never mind... Nicely done.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done fellas, I must say I did think bc was shooting single layer tb gold in the first entry, not 3! That would make a substantial difference, also a longer draw too... well done guys  
Now I think I need way bigger balls!


----------



## BC-Slinger

bullseyeben! said:


> Well done fellas, I must say I did think bc was shooting single layer tb gold in the first entry, not 3! That would make a substantial difference, also a longer draw too... well done guys
> Now I think I need way bigger balls!


Thanks alot Ben. ! It was a really fun afternoon as well as a good film session. So I would say a awesome day. I am looking forward to the Power Rangers getting there signature decal soon in the future. :king:

Thanks again guys for all the helpfull hints and suggestions. This is a super fun club and I look forward to making more videos and hoping to up the bar quite a bit.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Tobse

Great show guys!

i made a high performance shooter from a root i dug out of the earth. Maybe this one will be good for this topic ?


----------



## Charles

That thing really looks tough! Can't wait to see it in action.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Tobse said:


> Great show guys!
> 
> i made a high performance shooter from a root i dug out of the earth. Maybe this one will be good for this topic ?


 Ah, let the games begin. I have a feeling we are going to see some big power now. I can't wait.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Just FYI, Tobias and Bill Hays have both already recorded 80+ lb/ft shots. I assume they are waiting for the soon-to-be rolled out SSF World Record Club.


----------



## Tobse

Ok, i make a vid for you guys 

but this time i wanna made it a little bit different to the other two chrony vids with power bands i made so far.

i want shot "aimed shots" over the chrony, this means they are most likely not so fast because i don´t push the speed up with shooting technique.

but they are more efficient and not so dangerous.


----------



## Tobse

Here is my entry, i made 80 ft/lbs

Bands:

17mm Pouch side, 34mm Fork side, 3 Layer per side 29cm long.

Ammo:

25mm Steel


----------



## BC-Slinger

Good job my man. That is some serious power thank goodness that missed you....


----------



## M.J

WOW!!

Now THAT is a "hand cannon"!

What do you think caused the backfire? Please be careful, we would hate to lose you to a 50 lb/ft "RTS" (Return to Sender, what many of us call a backfire).

Fantastic looking slingshot, too!


----------



## Beanflip

Awesome!


----------



## Charles

What a fantastic display of power! Congratulations!!!! And man oh man, if that backfire had caught you in the forehead, we would not be getting any more videos from you ... be careful! Thanks so much for the video. I thought you were going to blow the back wall out!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tobse

Thanks, this slingshot and bands are not bad.

The RTS shots was just fun because nothing is happened  it could have ended differently, I had good luck

i think about upload a video with more details from the RTS Shots?

i have no idea why they came back.

i made a few pics from the pouch, it was actually a good pouch.


----------



## Charles

The only thing I can see is that maybe all that power stretched the hole in the pouch enough to grip the ball. But that was really scary!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tobse

The hole was not very large, i made you a few pics you can see the crater in this 20mm bord and also the damage in the sandstone wall behind me.

Anyway, if i had no return shots i think i can made 60 m/s - 120 Joule.

If some one stronger and taller than me, he can made much more.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Fantastic power! Not to mention fantastic luck. Sorry I'm late to the party, but we had guests yesterday and I slept late this morning. Anyway, congratulations, Tobias. That gives you a very comfortable lead over the #2 guy in Power Freaks.


----------



## Tobse

Thanks Henry!

i can tell you it feels so good to have luck 

's see how long it takes until I'm number two. << this rate has written google


----------



## Charles

All right ... Henry has been making fun of me because I am younger than he is, but my power shots are down near the bottom of the heap ... heavy sigh ... 

Soooo, I figured it was time for me to regain my manhood. My video is below ... here are the details.

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, half doubled

Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie

Draw length: about 52 inches

Ammo: 255 grain steel ball (weighed on my digital scale)

Top 3 velocities: 203.3, 200.5, 208.0 all in fps

Energy at top velocity: 24.5 fpe, 33.22 joules

O.K. Henry ... over to you!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

You are the :king: of office rubber Charles. :bowdown:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, young feller. You know, of course, this means war! LOL!


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Congratulations, young feller. You know, of course, this means war! LOL!


Time for me to duck and cover!!! :rofl:

Great fun, Henry!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> You are the :king: of office rubber Charles. :bowdown:


Well, we all rise to the level of our incompetence! It does not match your result, but I do appreciate your complement.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tobse

Well done charles!

have you ever thought about 20 mm? they are great for this topic 



Charles said:


> All right ... Henry has been making fun of me because I am younger than he is, but my power shots are down near the bottom of the heap ... heavy sigh ...
> 
> Soooo, I figured it was time for me to regain my manhood. My video is below ... here are the details.
> 
> Frame: extended King Cat
> 
> Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, half doubled
> 
> Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie
> 
> Draw length: about 52 inches
> 
> Ammo: 255 grain steel ball (weighed on my digital scale)
> 
> Top 3 velocities: 203.3, 200.5, 208.0 all in fps
> 
> Energy at top velocity: 24.5 fpe, 33.22 joules
> 
> O.K. Henry ... over to you!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the kind words. For these bands, I think 20 mm steel is too heavy to make the cut-off velocity of 180 fps. I just used some steel balls that weigh 332 grains = 21.513 grams to shoot 192.9 fps, which gives 27.44 fpe = 37.20 joules. (The video will be up soon.) The bands just might be able to push a 350 grain ball over the 180 fps limit, but I do not have anything at that weight. I do have larger steel balls, but they are too heavy for those office rubber bands.

I sure wish I had your strength so I could pull full butterfly with a regular frame!!!

Cheers ..... Charles



Tobse said:


> Well done charles!
> 
> have you ever thought about 20 mm? they are great for this topic


----------



## Tobse

Your right! you need speed for the Joules... i also like the 20mm more than the 25mm because they are faster it´s speed and power.

just in case you want to test my standard bands i use for 16mm steel (around 80 m/s)

cut 36mm fork side 18mm pouch side two layer per side old TB Gold 30cm long / 155 cm draw lenght these are no powerbands but they are quite strong.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the specs, Tobias. When my joints recover from my last shooting session, I may give it a try.

Cheers ....... Charles



Tobse said:


> Your right! you need speed for the Joules... i also like the 20mm more than the 25mm because they are faster it´s speed and power.
> 
> just in case you want to test my standard bands i use for 16mm steel (around 80 m/s)
> 
> cut 36mm fork side 18mm pouch side two layer per side old TB Gold 30cm long / 155 cm draw lenght these are no powerbands but they are quite strong.


----------



## Charles

Here is my effort for today. I managed to up my energy level to 27.44 fpe = 37.20 joules.

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, half doubled

Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie

Draw length: about 52 inches

Ammo: 332 grain steel ball (weighed on my digital scale)

Top 3 velocities: 188.3, 191.7, 192.9 all in fps

Energy at top velocity: 27.44 fpe, 37.20 joules






Not too shabby for office rubber bands ... Just trying to stay ahead of Henry!!! :wave:

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow great slinging Charles. soon you will be in the 30 pounds club . :thumbsup: Yet again very impressive numbers with office rubber.

Long live the :king:


----------



## Charles

You are too kind!

Cheers ..... Charles



BC-Slinger said:


> Wow great slinging Charles. soon you will be in the 30 pounds club . :thumbsup: Yet again very impressive numbers with office rubber.
> 
> Long live the :king:


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice work Charles!


----------



## Charles

Sorry, guys. I just couldn't resist having another go at it. Henry is trying to beat me to 30 fpe ... and he may yet do it. I found some of my old .58 caliber cast lead slugs from my black powder days. They weigh in at 362 grains. Once again, I was shooting with my extended King Cat, using Alliance Sterling 107 bands, half doubled. Here are the specs:

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, half doubled

Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie

Draw length: about 52 inches

Ammo: 362 grain cast lead slug (weighed on my digital scale)

Top 3 velocities: 186.3, 187.7, 189.1 all in fps

Energy at top velocity: 28.75 fpe, 38.98 joules

And here is the video:






So, I did not hit 30 fpe. I am pretty close to the maximum for this band set up. Maybe on a good warm day with a quick draw and release, fresh shoulders and hands, just maybe I could get it with this set up. But I think I really need to try something else in order to get that 30 fpe. Gotta stay ahead of Henry!!! :naughty:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice work Charles!


Thanks, Ben! I keep expecting you to swoop in here and blow us all away one of these days.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Way to go Charles.


----------



## BC-Slinger

:shocked: Charles you took 3rd place my man so awesome... With office rubber to. :bowdown: When my hand heals up from a big pintch cut I got from work I will be trying a few more speed freaks videos then I am coming back for another stab at the power rangers.


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> :shocked: Charles you took 3rd place my man so awesome... With office rubber to. :bowdown: When my hand heals up from a big pintch cut I got from work I will be trying a few more speed freaks videos then I am coming back for another stab at the power rangers.


Thanks, Matt. Be sure to let that hand heal. Work is the curse of the slingshot class!!!

I have another few things to try, but I am busy with visitors at the moment ... gonna try to bump you for second place .... :stickpoke: 

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm hot on your trail, Charles. I've got some cut down bank sinkers that weigh 306 grains and I only need 211 fps to hit 30 fpe. I got 199.2 late this afternoon with double layer TBG. Tomorrow I'm going to gin up a triple layer set.


----------



## Charles

Can't wait to see it, Henry. I am sure a triple layer of TBG will do it .... I watched Mat's triple layer performance, and it was really smoking. I still want to try to make it with 107 bands, but not sure I will have the time tomorrow.

Cheers ..... Charles



Henry in Panama said:


> I'm hot on your trail, Charles. I've got some cut down bank sinkers that weigh 306 grains and I only need 211 fps to hit 30 fpe. I got 199.2 late this afternoon with double layer TBG. Tomorrow I'm going to gin up a triple layer set.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I didn't make it Charles. At least not yet. Because of the way my "scrap" TBG is cut, it was easier to go 4 layer than 3, so that's what I did. I'm pretty sure this rig is capable of 30 lb/ft, but I need some new muscles. BTW, the reported 192 fps yesterday was a brain slip. Anyway;

Frame: - La Cholita's Mama

Bands/tubes - 4 layer Theraband Gold 3/4 to 3/8 inch taper, 7 1/2 inches pull. Jim Harris (Performance Catapults) pouch

Ammo - 7/8 oz bank sinker, measured weight 306.6 grains/12.25 grams

FPE - 26.89 lb/ft 36.45 joules

Velocity - 198.7 fps


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job Henry.! your close to kicking 30 lbs door down. :thumbsup:

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Yo BC! We should collaborate our thoughts and crush 80 ft#. I started to think I may not want to risk injury attempting it myself.


----------



## BC-Slinger

I am down like a clown for that my freind. :naughty: I am going out this weekend to get some of that old thera band gold. Due to me blowing through 10 feet of it fast to bump my speed scores up.

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Hey Henry,

You actually did a bit better than you think. Your highest velocity was 198.7 fps (not 197.2). With 306.6 grain ammo, that gives you 26.89 fpe = 36.45 joules.

Well, I am still in front of you, but I hear the patter of your footsteps very close behind me!!!! I hope to get back at it soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Thanks, Charles. I'll fix that tomorrow. I'm impressed with the power I'm seeing from the GWN. You guys should do a lot better when summer rolls around.


----------



## Charles

O.K. Henry ... I beat you to it!!!! :neener:

Here are the specs:

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, half doubled, AND tapered by perforation

Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie

Draw length: about 52 inches

Ammo: 362 grain cast lead slug (weighed on my digital scale)

Top 3 velocities: 196.3, 196.0, 193.1, all in fps

Energy at top velocity:30.98 fpe, 42.01 joules

I tested taper by perforation some time ago and was reasonably impressed by the results.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10911-taper-by-perforation/

So it was a last ditch effort to hit 30 fpe with these Alliance bands. You can see on the video that I did not think I had made it, but it seems I just squeaked over the line. If I had just slightly heavier ammo, I could probably get even higher energy at just over 180 fps. But, I think that is about all I can do with these Alliance bands. It was fun seeing how far I could push them. The video is loading, and I will post it when it is ready.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Awesome Charles.! welcome to the 30 ft-lbs club :headbang: . Yesterday after a little slinging I made the mold for my power rounds and now have the right sized lead to get 80+ pounds. Now it is a matter of getting a strong starship together and making some bands that are hot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> The video is loading, and I will post it when it is ready.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


So, all I have to do is get out in the back yard, hit 30 lb/ft and post it before yours finishes uploading. 

Congratulations, that is quite an accomplishment, especially considering the 107s.


----------



## Guest

Very impressive also liked the brilliant out of the box thinking WRT the tapering of the bands, you should patent that before someone else does.

It is called a methods patent and you never know what industry it might impact.


----------



## Charles

OldSpookASA said:


> Very impressive also liked the brilliant out of the box thinking WRT the tapering of the bands, you should patent that before someone else does.
> 
> It is called a methods patent and you never know what industry it might impact.


Thanks for the kind words! As for patents ... well, as long as I don't patent it, no one else can, since I can prove priority. I would rather share the technique than prevent anyone else from using it. As with most attempts to increase speed, band life deteriorates as speed increases.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive also liked the brilliant out of the box thinking WRT the tapering of the bands, you should patent that before someone else does.
> 
> It is called a methods patent and you never know what industry it might impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! As for patents ... well, as long as I don't patent it, no one else can, since I can prove priority. I would rather share the technique than prevent anyone else from using it. As with most attempts to increase speed, band life deteriorates as speed increases.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Ah, then the best way to protect it is to place it in the public domain. You can do that by just stating that anywhere you have published the ides.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

So where's the video?


----------



## Guest

Henry in Panama said:


> So where's the video?


=P Get him Henry! =)


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> So where's the video?


Sorry, Henry. Had to go out and run some errands. I put the video in my original post ... it is there for your viewing pleasure!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good show, Charles. I got you updated.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Good show, Charles. I got you updated.


Sorry again, Henry ... don't mean to be a pest ... a trivial typo ... your update for me should read 196.3 fps, not 196.0.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show, Charles. I got you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, Henry ... don't mean to be a pest ... a trivial typo ... your update for me should read 196.3 fps, not 196.0.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Picky, picky, picky! It's fixed.


----------



## Charles

THANKS!!! Just trying to give those 107s their due ....

Cheers ... Charles



Henry in Panama said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show, Charles. I got you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, Henry ... don't mean to be a pest ... a trivial typo ... your update for me should read 196.3 fps, not 196.0.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picky, picky, picky! It's fixed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

And you guys though I was a pain? =P


----------



## Charles

OldSpookASA said:


> And you guys though I was a pain? =P


Yep ... they just thought you were a pain ... they KNOW I am a pain ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys though I was a pain? =P
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... they just thought you were a pain ... they KNOW I am a pain ... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Good shooting! Now I have to get busy and build something for shooting heavy lead. Hmmm, I have a pyramid sinker mold.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This is an update to the rules for using the Smart phone app Chrono Connect. They are also listed in the OP.

The Android app "Chrono Connect" has been approved for both Speed Freaks and Power Rangers. To qualify for either Speed Freaks or Power Rangers with this app, please review and follow this tutorial.

http://slingshotforu...setup-tutorial/

The video must show your setup, including measurements from 1st sound producer to target. The 1st sound producer should be far enough from the slingshot that the pouch does not strike the sound producer. The distance from 1st sound producer to target must be entered into Chrono Connect precisely as measured and that distance must be at least 192 inches. Sound sensitivity of the app should be set to the lowest setting which will produce results. It is very important to follow the tutorial and these instructions exactly, as any deviation can result in erratic readings. Setups which do not conform to the tutorial will not be considered for qualification.

If anyone can show another method, backed up by real shooting chronometers (not airgun) that works consistently, with any slingshot, and can be replicated, we will consider approving that method as well.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well ladies and gentlemen we didnt hit the 80 we wanted today but did manage to work our way up to the 50 FPE club. Thanks to Charles coming out with his King Cat we were able to bump a 691 grain steel ball to 183.4 FPS. We used two layers of thera band gold 35 mm to 15 mm tapered (active length of 32 cm) and a big chunk of old baseball that we find to be rock solid tough.

I have never been one to expect to be the best without a little hard work so I am gonna keep crawling up the ladder here untill I am close to the man to beat at the top.

Hope you all enjoy. Charles,my brother Kyle and myself had a blast doing this today and will for sure have many more videos to come.






Cheers BC Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Good job guys. It was good to see the sun shining there.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks Bean we had a ton of fun. But still no go on getting my 75 gram monster lead ammo to the speed we really wanna get it to. Those bands Tobse fully butterflied are intence I need to hit the gym more.


----------



## Charles

Congratulations, guys!!! It was a really fun session. Of course this video does not show it all.

By the way, that was 691 grain steel ball moving at 183.4 fps, which yields 51.62 fpe = 69.99 joules.

We all came away more impressed than ever with the result that Tobse got ... that guy must have arms of steel!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## M.J

Do you s'pose the "spring action" of the flexing aluminium arm is helping speed? 

Good job with the big number :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger

M_J said:


> Do you s'pose the "spring action" of the flexing aluminium arm is helping speed?
> 
> Good job with the big number :thumbsup:


Lol thanks Mj.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I kinda figured Charles hitting 30+ lb/ft would shame some of you younger guys into upping your power. LOL!

Good show and congrats!


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> I kinda figured Charles hitting 30+ lb/ft would shame some of you younger guys into upping your power. LOL!
> 
> Good show and congrats!


Of course I could not resist giving it a try myself. I am here to tell you, those bands were murder! My thumbs just would not let me hold that pouch against half the required pressure. I tried a fist grip as illustrated by our German contingent ... heck, I even missed that big backstop!!!! :rofl: Anybody that can shoot 50 foot pounds or over deserves a LOT of respect.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job Bean I knew a video was in the making. I was looking forward to it. Great job with those black latex bands I was wondering how latex would do for some serious power. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

BC-Slinger said:


> Great job Bean I knew a video was in the making. I was looking forward to it. Great job with those black latex bands I was wondering how latex would do for some serious power. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC. Big ammo is fun, and scary. I think some Tex latex will rule the day. Loved your video.


----------



## Charles

Darn it, Bean ... now I feel like I have to go for it again!!! You just can't leave us old guys alone, can you??? Hmmm ... maybe if I put 4 layers of Alliance 105s per side ....

Congratulations ... That was a very good effort!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, Bean. How bad was that fork hit? Did the slingshot survive?


----------



## Beanflip

It's ok. It actually has totally flat forks....... I need to inspect it further now that you mention it.


----------



## FWV2

Hey guys and gals! Played with crono. app last night just to make sure I have all my P'S AND Q'S together before I post a vid.

My setup is the same as M_J'S instruction vid. and after several shots I got some intresting readings for my slingshot setup!

I have double tapered band of walmart green exercise bands that I wheel cut myself 10 1/2" long by1" to 5/8" taper (only stuff I had enough of to make bands) with 4 oz. leather pouch I made, all cut and banded for my 34" draw length. ( 18.3 ft/lb at 34")

Well after i doubled checked and triple checked my measurements! muzzle to target, dvice to muzzle, device to projectile path,
192" muzzle (pre-target) to target, 96" device to muzzle (pre-target) and 11" device to projectile path.

Oh and shooting 3/8 steel at 3.552 grains, and slingshot is selfmade curly maple and ebony first build.

Well anyway I got pretty good readings for "cheap band material" once I worked out the shooting through the pre-target and actually hiting the target! two holes in my dry-wall later!!

I shot several times and worked out any kinks and my last set of 3 shots recorded a min. 281fps. and max of 313fps.

hoping anyone that has shot using the crono app can tell if it looks like I'm getting it right and have the setup ok?
All the shots that recorded were pretty consistent in that range?

Thanks for any input you might have?

Fwv2. " will post vid soon)


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The numbers sound reasonable. Post the vid.


----------



## FWV2

Thanks Henry! Vid coming soon!!!

Fwv2.


----------



## Guest

Here is my entry in the 25 ft/lb class.

Gold's Gym Green from Walley World.
Tapered 1" to 1/2" with a 10" active length.
Pouch was calf skin 1/2" x 1 1/2".
Drawn to about 650% (65")


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job on raising your score OldSpookASA. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Good job, Spook!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations OldSpook. You are breathing down my neck.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, it has been a very hectic day here.


----------



## Charles

Well, I shot my chrony and busted my camera ... and I did not even make 35 fpe. But I did manage to marginally boost my score. Here are the details.

Here are the specs:

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, 1/3 tripled, 1/3 doubled, and 1/3 single

Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie

Draw length: about 45 inches

Ammo: 437 grain steel ball (weighed on my digital scale)

Top 3 velocities: 182.6, 178.7, 177.8, all in fps

Energy at top velocity:32.36 fpe, 43.88 joules

I kept shooting in the high 170s, so I finally resorted to heating the bands and managed to pull off one shot at 182.6. To get 35 fpe, I need to shoot that ball at 190+ fps. I have a couple of other little tweaks to make. I found the bands pretty strong, and I just could not get a draw past about 45 inches ... shoulder and thumbs would not take it. I feel like I am really pushing the limit ... but someone stronger than I am could probable get a good long pull and make it. The video is loading ... 3 hours again, sigh. I will post it below as soon as it is done.

Cheers .... Charles

Here is the video ... sorry about the lousy quality, but my poor camera is badly gimped.






You can just see the velocities if you get close to your screen.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good show, Charles. Sorry about the camera.


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> Well, I shot my chrony and busted my camera ...


ouchie... I hate it when I do that. Hang in there.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the sympathies, everyone. Got the camera up and running again, but it had to have a bunch of tweaks and resets and lost some photos. May get the nerve to try for 35 fpe again in a few days. What I really need is a "clumsy guard" but have not been able to find one locally ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Hi All,*

*I will be doing a video test run latter today, for both the power ranges, and speed freaks comps.*

*Showing on one video the exact measurements from target to Chrono Connect app. location; and to firing point first sound maker.*

*Then on seperate videos, my using my Bill Hays Hathcok, double banded to just about my max draw power; then my A+ Plus PS 1 metal reinforced; then my Dankung "Alien" model double banded only at present, until I get a single band set for the additional hole in the forks, which is long enough for at least a half butterfly draw.*

*I will be firing at least half a meter behind the first sound maker to avoid any band slap noise on the sound maker.*

*Weights will be as weighed on pharmacists scales, although the weight of my hex nuts is not known for sure, but noticeably heavier than my known 20 gram lead shot, so I am guess around 25 grams.*

*I am getting precision scales after the 19th of this month, to show on video the exact weights of each type of ammunition; and if my current weights are out at all; I will reshoot, and re-video, the results.*

*In any event I need to show the exact weight of the hex nuts, so will probably show exact weight of all my ammo. types. *

*Along with doing a reshoot with these, if my guess is off the mark, which is likely*

*As I have measured on Pharmacists scales my ammo weights are:*

*8 mm lead ball = 1.0 gram;*

*glass marbles = 1.15 gram;*

*steel 1/2 inch balls supplied by A+ = 8.5 gram;*

* purchased via ebay at http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181060058250&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_1680wt_798 = 20 gram; *

*and my hex nuts guessed at 25 gram. *

*(the dam Pharmacist is a money grubbing Thai, and after my first use of the scales for most of my ammo, now they are "mysteriously" loaned to an Auntie; so hex nut exact weight I could not do).*

*My shooting may not be in any way accurate as through the noise maker I cannot see to aim properly: however the point is speed, and power.*

* Minus the noise maker, I am usually even with different slingshot, and ammo types, within 1 to 2 inches max of my aiming point. Although the hex nuts, if not put exactly right in the pouch; can for sure fly off really badly. But correct careful placement, they are accurate to at least my 10 meter frontage where my practice range is; and dam, do they do some serious damage to a heavy cardboard target, back stopped by extremely heavy extra large heavy beach towel/blanket (large enough for 2 people easily, and doubled over at the target.*

*Cheers Aussie Al (Allan)*


----------



## Beanflip

Got a package from Tobias today!  25mm, 20mm ,16mm, and two 20mm+ lead, cast and shot by Jorge at Tobias farm!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well that should get the job done.  I can not wait to see the numbers off the lead. What kind of grain are the 20 mill steel compared to the lead.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Question.*

*Can Tobias supply lead ball ammo ?*

*As dammed if I can find a source for the 12 mm and 16 mm ones I want.*

*If he can, it would need to be sent to Thailand, and of course I'd pay cost of ammo., and freight.*

*Cheers Aussie Al*


----------



## Charles

It is easy to cast cylindrical lead slugs in various sizes using a simple wooden mold. Or use short cut-offs from steel rebar. Probably a lot cheaper and easier than importing heavy steel and lead balls.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Hi All,*

*The first video is up at YouTube for the measurements part, from target to Chrono Connect App location (3 meters), then to first noise maker a further 3 meters, so a total of 6 meters; at 



 . I have checked it, and it is there now.*

*I will hopefully be doing some shooting for the Speed Freaks first latter today (13.12 locally here).*

*I will await this being done before I post all the other required details ie: slingshot type, relaxed band length, draw length etc*

*Not sure what is wanted but I will be doing each slingshot of my 3 current working ones, with the same ammunition, for a comparison of speed and power, between different slingshots, band lengths, and draw lengths.*

*Probably to keep the videos short, one each for 8 mm lead, then marbles, then half inch steel balls, then 20 gram lead custom weights purchased from ebay, then lastly the hex nuts.*

*Also even if my weights are off a bit, even though mostly except hex nuts measured on pharmacists scales.*

*That matters not except for nit picking the rules, as the speed will be correct regardless of the exact weight.*

*It will be the power aspect I will either have to reshoot, or maybe someone who knows the formulas could alter my power, for the exact weights.*

*Cheers Aussie Al in Thailand*


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Sorry, I did not know the link would bring in the video. I will know in future.....*

*Ting Tong me , Thai for stupid/silly*


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*I am with you Charles on casting my own.*

*I think a piece of 4" X 2" about 18 inches long, should give plenty of room to drill holes the necessary depth and all the same. Then just melt some lead I have, and/or tyre weights etc. and carefully pour into the holes. *

*Then into a bucket of water, or hose down most likely.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Notice to all. This thread is getting quite cluttered. I have created a new Topic for discussion of Speed or Power related questions, etc. As time permits, I will be moving posts that are not directly related to Club membership (qualifying videos, and comments of the "Good Show, Congratulations, etc" to the new Topic. So if one of your posts disappears, look there. The reason for doing this is to make it easier to keep track of qualifying videos and to find older videos.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22714-slingshot-forum-300-club-discussionquestion/


----------



## Charles

No need for the water ... the molten lead will harden up within a minute after it is cast.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> No need for the water ... the molten lead will harden up within a minute after it is cast.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I don't know to whom you are replying but this is *VERY IMPORTANT FOLKS*:

*MOLTEN LEAD AND WATER ARE AN EXPLOSIVE COMBINATION*

If the water is under the lead it will boil BEFORE it can float to the top. This will cause a steam explosion and blow molten lead droplets many feet.

My father has pock marks all over his face. When he was a young boy he poured molten lead on a wet sidewalk to make pellets for his sling shot.

He didn't do that again.

NEVER LET THE TWO MIX


----------



## Charles

Matt (a.k.a. BC-slinger), Kyle and I got together to day to do some shooting. I managed to break the 35 fpe barrier.

Here are the specs:

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance Sterling 107s, 1/3 tripled, 1/3 doubled, and 1/3 single

Band length: 12.5 inches fork to pouch tie

Draw length: about 50 inches

Ammo: 435 grain steel ball (weighed on my digital scale)

Top 3 velocities: 193.7, 192.5, and 189.6 all in fps

Energy at top velocity:36.25 fpe, 49.15 joules

We were shooting outside, and it was warmer than in my basement. Also, I was able to lift my arms over my head to get a better 3/4 butterfly draw with the extended King Cat. That extra bit of draw length allowed me to get a high enough speed to break my 35 fpe goal. Note that on the video I miscalled the weight of the ammo, so I added a trailer showing the weight on my scale ... the last time I weighed these, I got 437, but this time I got 435 ... I will go with the lighter weight ... the difference is trivial.

Video is uploading ... I will post it here when it is done.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well did some power ranging with Charles today and had a blast. I have basically pulled as much power with duel bands as I am gonna try so now after this video it will be 3 layers. I was using thera band gold 2 layers, 40 mm tapered to 15 mm and it was 35 cm long. Slingshot slung with was the new mutantized King Cat. :devil:691 grain steel was the ammo slung.

Thanks again Charles for a super fun day next time we will band up some triple layer stuff to break into the 60 FPE range. h34r: Also thank you for that great little hawthorn fork it really packs a punch with the 105s on it with the elk skin pouch. I will show that sucker off in a different thread.

Cheers all I will let Henry or Charles crunch the numbers there the experts.






BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

All right, guys. As I read it, your 3 highest velocities were: 186.0, 184.1, and 179.4, all in fps.

The ammo was 691 grain = 44.78 grams.

Your energy comes in at: 53.10 fpe = 71.99 joules

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Thanks for updating the Club stats, Charles.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Thanks for updating the Club stats, Charles.


No problem, Henry. Take care of those eyes. Just let me know when you want to take over again.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Matt (a.k.a. BC-slinger), Kyle and I got together again today to do some shooting. This week I managed to use Alliance File Bands to shoot a .75 caliber lead ball, weighing 545 grains, at a top velocity of 189.4 fps, which gives 43.42 fpe = 58.87 joules. Let me repeat: that was using Alliance File Bands!!!

Here are the specs:

Frame: extended King Cat

Bands: Alliance File Bands. I used a Lark's Head knot to attach 3 file bands to each end of the pouch. On each side the 3 file bands were followed by 4 file bands doubled, and those were followed by 5 file bands doubled, giving a pseudo tapered effect.

Band length: 15 inches fork to pouch. Note that rather than clamping the bands onto the King Cat, I used leather Gypsy tabs which were clamped to the King Cat. The Gypsy tabs extended about an inch beyond the fork clamps, so the active slack band length was really only 14 inches.

Draw length: about 75 inches ... I was using a fist grip on the pouch which allowed me to extend my right arm further toward full butterfly

Ammo: .75 caliber cast lead ball, weighed on my digital scale at 545 grains

Top 3 velocities: 189.4, 174.1, 173.2 all in fps

Energy at top velocity: 43.42 fpe = 58.87 joules

It was a lovely, warm, sunny day here today, and we were shooting outdoors. It was about 70 Fahrenheit.

Video is uploading ... I will post it here when it is done.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Great job Charles! Check off your workout for today.


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Bean. Just watching that video makes me tense up at every shot!

I just eased past you, my good man ... time for you to break out your starship again!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I gotta tell ya, I am little apprehensive about shooting such large ammo. I may have to load up on a nice day and set up away from town.


----------



## ash

I found the large lead ball hard to handle with a normal sized pouch. I will make a special one for the job.

Once the lower velocity and greater drop are accounted for, not to mention a sufficient back stop, it's plain sailing.


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> I found the large lead ball hard to handle with a normal sized pouch. I will make a special one for the job.
> 
> Once the lower velocity and greater drop are accounted for, not to mention a sufficient back stop, it's plain sailing.


I use a pouch that is 3 inches long, and 1 inch wide at the middle. It tapers from the middle to the ends ... at the ends it is 3/4 inch wide. That gives me plenty of room to wrap the pouch around a .75 caliber ball or around one of my 3/4 inch diameter cylindrical slugs. The ball weighs 545 grains. Those slugs vary in weight from about 900 grains up to almost 1000 grains, depending on how I trim them. I do not think you will be shooting anything bigger than that. As you can see in my last video, I was using a fist grip so I could get closer to full butterfly ... also made it easier on my arthritic thumbs. I had no problem with the ammo coming out of the pouch.

As for the drop, you will probably be shooting so close to the Chrony that the drop will be insignificant.

As for the backstop .... well, you are going to need something pretty robust. That is a LOT of energy, and you can see from the video what it was doing to my backstop.

Come on, Ash ... give it a try. It is a lot of fun to see how much power you can get.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash

I had a good old crack last night and got some very promising results over the Android Chrono app. Butterfly fist grip as per your video. Because I'm using the phone app I need to shoot from 16 feet, so the drop was noticeable for me compared to the small ammo I'm used to. Once I get a better noise generating sheet and camera set up, I'm into it! Oh.... and new tubes. I broke one at the pseudo taper tie and the free end clipped me on the tip of the nose as some kind of final act in retaliation for the abuse it had just endured.


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> All right, guys. As I read it, your 3 highest velocities were: 186.0, 184.1, and 179.4, all in fps.
> 
> The ammo was 691 grain = 44.78 grams.
> 
> Your energy comes in at: 53.10 fpe = 71.99 joules
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles;

Those are some vintage jungle fatigues you have there. Viet-Nam I believe?

=)


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> Matt (a.k.a. BC-slinger), Kyle and I got together again today to do some shooting.


Charles;
The reason you are having so much trouble with the chrony reading is that you need the light difusers attached on bright sunny days. The shadow of the lead is not bright enough when it is passing under a bright sky. With the difusers the sensors pick up a nice clean shadow as the ball passes.


----------



## Charles

Hey there, OS!

As for my attire ... well, I confess that my entire wardrobe comes from second hand stores. I like cargo pants because they are loose fitting and they have nice, big pockets so I can carry slingshots, dog poo bags, etc.

I appreciate the tip about the Chrony. But I have not had that much of a problem on similar days in the past. I believe I was just shooting too far from the chrony, and it was hard for me, with that type of shooting, to keep the ammo in the appropriate area. On the same day, shooting with regular slingshots, it was no problem getting a reading every shot. But with that full butterfly, heavy draw weight, and emphasis on quick release, my problem was more one of accuracy. Anyway, we finally got the job done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> I had a good old crack last night and got some very promising results over the Android Chrono app. Butterfly fist grip as per your video. Because I'm using the phone app I need to shoot from 16 feet, so the drop was noticeable for me compared to the small ammo I'm used to. Once I get a better noise generating sheet and camera set up, I'm into it! Oh.... and new tubes. I broke one at the pseudo taper tie and the free end clipped me on the tip of the nose as some kind of final act in retaliation for the abuse it had just endured.


It is well known that abused bands can be very vindictive!!! :rofl:

I am anxious to see what sort of band set and ammo you decide to use, and what sort of results you get. I am wishing you all the best ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash

At the moment I have a lot of 6mm latex tube and I'm working on pseudo ratios to suit each ammo. My first entry will more than likely be 6mm lead on 1:1 pseudo tubes for speed and 19mm-ish lead on doubled tubes for power. My plans for the night have changed, so I might have a go then.


----------



## Beanflip

Glad to have you join us Ash. Will be waiting for the videos.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

The results one gets when NOT videoing, as wife was away for a few hours.

All done with a 34 inch draw length.

Firstly a Bill Hays double banded Hathcock, firing 18.3 gram hex nuts. 
Until the the bands broke from over stretching too often.
FPS 186, 189, and 193;
ft/lbs 21.7, 22.4, and 23.4.

Next a Dankung Alien model double tube banded tube dimensions not sure, but the standard they place on this model; outside diameter 5 mm, inside diameter 2 mm. Firing 20 gram cylindrical ammo from Renovation Leather on ebay.
FPS 248, and 235;
ft/lbs 42.2, and 37.9

All qualifying for your group, if only it was videoed.

Although expect better results when in likely 2 weeks I receive my 40/70 tubing from Dankung, and my nitro bands from Simple Shots ie Flipping out; along with a Scout model slingshot.
All allowing me a full half butterfly draw of 45 inches, and this will be videoed.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## BC-Slinger

Can wait to see the video Allan. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hello everyone I had a stab at another power rangers entry today and it went well. Was slinging 692 grain steel balls, with band that were 32 mm tapered to 15 mm double layered. We managed to get 201.6 fps wich bumped us into the 60 fpe zone. I will be adjusting my bands and am gonna make some ammos in the 750 range.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Extremely well done, and congrats.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles

Well, BC-Slinger, here are the results as I have them.

I think your draw length was about 70 inches or so.

Your top 3 velocities were: 185.2, 190.4, and 201.6, all in feet per second.

I am going to call that ammo weight 691 grains, as that is the last value we used. Seems every time I weigh it, I get a slightly different value ... I think it depends on the surface the scale is sitting on.

Soooo, your energy was 62.38 fpe = 84.57 joules

Congratulations, Matt. That was a lot of fun!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial

geez, that looked more like a workout than a round of shooting ! forget the gym, just shoot a slingshot.


----------



## Beanflip

Way to go BC!


----------



## Guest

BC-Slinger said:


> Hello everyone I had a stab at another power rangers entry today and it went well. Was slinging 692 grain steel balls, with band that were 32 mm tapered to 15 mm double layered. We managed to get 201.6 fps wich bumped us into the 60 fpe zone. I will be adjusting my bands and am gonna make some ammos in the 750 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Dude, would that I were your age again, I could best that... but alas I am just an old ass who talks about what he might have done... Go on then and do better you have been rocking this game. Well done.


----------



## Charles

For those looking for something to which you may aspire, you should check out the following Bill Hays video.






In the video, Bill does not shoot the required three shots over the Chrony, so it does not qualify for Power Rangers. Still, it is impressive. He shoots a 902 grain lead ball at 203.2 feet per second. That yields 82.72 foot pounds, which is 112.15 joules. Well, that is about twice my best effort ... think I have a way to go yet!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

charles, don't shoot your banjo!


----------



## Charles

Jeff Lazerface said:


> charles, don't shoot your banjo!


HA! I was thinking maybe I should put some bands on the banjo and use it to make the shot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I am not sure if this is the correct place to add an ammo weights chart; so by all means moderators move it if you wish.

Likewise I will not double post, as it is as applicable for Speed freaks as here.

Skepticism of some of my results with new bands and set ups I anticipate, drawing heavy draw weight to approx. 45 inch half butterfly.

Although if my word for jewelers scales results, double checked on my own new scales; is deemed to be insufficient proof (?). I will simply make a video to prove beyond any reasonable doubt the weights.

6 to 8 mm lead balls, I am not certain of size only having a dress measuring tape to judge; 3.70 gram

glass marbles 5.85 "

1/2 inch steel balls 7.60 "

Custom Lead from Renovation leather on eBay 20.15 "

Hex Nuts Empty  19.45 "

Hex Nuts badly (first time) filled with lead 16 of them, (I cut out the 3 heaviest, and 3 lightest) from measuring going with the most even from 33-39, to 37.33. then totaled and averaged it to 34.99 "

large (just under 1 inch diameter) spherical magnetic exercise balls 37.53 "

I trust this give an accurate enough measurement of weight for both competitions, which i plan on posting videos to in a few short weeks.

My measurements video. although a few weeks old is kept correct going over the marker pens periodically. as they say, you can't rush in the tropics of Thailand....grin.


----------



## Charles

Hello Allen,

It is not a question at all of not trusting your word. The problem is that the linear dimensions of your ammo (diameter of the balls) seems a bit uncertain. I looked on line for weights of steel balls ... here is a good site:

http://steelmedia.com/steel-balls-data.htm

In particular, it gives the following weights:

1 inch steel (25.4 mm) ..... 66.953 gm

1/2 inch steel (12.7 mm) ..... 8.369 gm

3/8 inch steel (9.5 mm) ..... 3.531 gm

Of course there is some slight variation, depending on the exact composition of the steel. Your weight for the 1/2 inch steel ball seems a bit light. And your 1 inch magnetic ball does not correspond well at all with the weight of a 1 inch steel ball, again being light, but of course we do not know the composition of your magnetic ball.

If we had exact measurements of your lead ball ammo, we could do a reasonable calculation of its weight. As for the hex nuts, because of variations in thickness, etc., there really aren't standard weights for hex nuts. That makes it very hard to verify the weights of hex nut ammo, especially if it is lead filled.

You indicate that you are getting a new scale. It would be very useful if when you video your shoot, you could also include a video of the ammo weight on the scale. That way there can be no questions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

That is totally fine Charles,

I kind of expected a similar response, give my dimensions of un-weighed sizes were far from perfect.

However the weights according to jewelers scales, and my own new digital scales, only vary in the odd instance by .01 gram; which I attribute to the down draft of my ceiling fan above my work/dinner table.

Although a picture is worth a thousand words, so the video is coming, some time soon, or not, depends upon my schedule.

Yea right, schedule when retired; ok then, my motivation, which seems to be sadly lacking of late.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit

There is a topic specifically for questions, etc.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22719-ssf-300-club-questions-and-answers/

Please posts questions there. When my eyesight returns, I plan to go through this Topic and Speed Freaks and remove everything that is not directly related to qualifying videos. It's very difficult to locate a video if the Topic is crowded.

The weights of your particular ammo, especially the odd-sized ones are of little value to anyone but you. For those who do not have an accurate scale, we need only the diameter and material of the (round) ball.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Totally fine again,

Oh and I will try my best to include something in the video as a reference for scale.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash

Have we got a video?

YES WE'VE GOT A VIDEO!






The best shot was 250 FPS with a 13g lead ball, which Chrono Connect tells me adds up to 27.8 FPE.

All the ammo fired weighs between 13.00g and 13.32g, so call it 200 grains.

I'll post pictures of the shooter when I've finished polishing it.


----------



## Charles

Way to go, Ash!!!! Nice performance, and good, consistent readings from your phone app.

I see you were shooting butterfly, so I would guess your draw length must have been somewhere between 45 and 60 inches, depending on your pouch grip and the extent to which you were able to extend that back arm.

As I read it, you 3 best velocities were: 246, 247, and 250, all in feet per second.

I will take your ammo weight to be 200 grains, as you suggest.

So at your highest velocity, your energy was 27.76 foot pounds of energy, which is 37.64 joules.

Good job!!!

Just a pointer, if I may. Those velocities are quite high, which indicates there is more energy available to you. You might try your shoot again, using the same bands but with heavier ammo ... say about 300 - 350 grains, or 20 - 23 grams. All you have to do is get the ammo moving over 180 fps to get a qualifying score. You will find that shooting heavier ammo a bit slower will yield higher energies. For example, shooting 300 grains at 215 fps will yield almost 31 foot pounds. Just something else to play around with ....

Cheers ..... Charles

P.S. I need the dimensions and material of your ammo, please.


----------



## ash

Thanks Charles.

I do have some heavier ammo and got some power in the 30 FPE range with them, but not enough shots to get a set with backups on camera before the bands gave up the ghost. I'll save the next attempt for the new bands.

The ammo was nominally 1/2" lead, but they're not very round and even the roundest ball varies from 0.50" to 0.55"

As per above, on my scales they measured 13.00g to 13.32g. I have a clip of the weighing from an aborted attempt if required.

Draw from hand to hand is 55".

Bands were Sanctband grey, doubled, measuring 30/17mm and 290mm long. I probably got 100+ shots out of them.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the extra info, Ash. I have put the ammo dimensions into the records list. I have posted a note to Aaron, so your badge is forthcoming.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dr J

Interesting, I like to read about these experiments and am happy that you guys are having so much fun! I will enjoy it by watching the video's and reading the comments.


----------



## Tonyn

Great thread very interesting stuff cheers


----------



## Rayshot

Is there a list somewhere in all these threads that has a list of the entries with the results?

Sorry this is a thread I haven't stayed abreast on from the start. I have meant to do an entry and currently working on it to completion with video. Probably nothing impressive but the list would be great to see.


----------



## Charles

Rayshot said:


> Is there a list somewhere in all these threads that has a list of the entries with the results?
> 
> Sorry this is a thread I haven't stayed abreast on from the start. I have meant to do an entry and currently working on it to completion with video. Probably nothing impressive but the list would be great to see.


The results are all collated in this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Hope to see your name there soon! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Charles said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list somewhere in all these threads that has a list of the entries with the results?
> 
> Sorry this is a thread I haven't stayed abreast on from the start. I have meant to do an entry and currently working on it to completion with video. Probably nothing impressive but the list would be great to see.
> 
> 
> 
> The results are all collated in this thread:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/
> 
> Hope to see your name there soon! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Thank you Charles! I doubt I am close to anything near the high end.

I did get a one inch steel to go 106 fps and that gives 26 ft lbs. I know I had the next shot with a longer draw and knew it would be faster but.........ammo hit the bottom of the fork yoke the ball went off course and I am one less one inch steel ball. Then I gave up on the one inch shooting. I know the fps has to be over 185 fps to qualify but had to see what a one inch produced.


----------



## Charles

Yeah ... big ammo moving slowly still has tremendous energy. Just think of a wrecking ball on a large crane ... those things are not moving very fast, but man, when they hit!!!

Just for the record: The lower cut-off velocity is 180 fps, not 185. And your highest claimed velocity must be backed up by another shot within 5%. All of these fiddley details are in Henry's first post:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=253756

You know by now that when shooting big ammo, you have to be very careful. A hand hit or a return-to-sender shot would do a LOT of damage.

Carry on, Ray!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Here is my Power entry. Thanks for the lead ammo, Charles!!

24 ft lbs. Using my 5 highest FPS averaged,193.2 FPS with 18.1gram lead (284 gr)-----.575 cal

Or

25 ft lbs. Using only my highest FPS 198.9 with 18.1 gram lead (284 gr) -----.575 cal


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Great effort Rayshot.

I trust you badge comes through soon.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles

Hello Ray!

It is good to have you with us. I could hear your effort ... wish I could have watched you shoot!!! I found out that in straining to make those power shots, I often open my mouth when I release the shot ... never knew that about myself! Any idea what your draw length was?

Man, that heavy lead moving at that velocity sure hits with authority!

Cheers ...... Charles

PS: Since I took over from Henry, I have been using the following to calculate foot pounds of energy for the other entries:

http://www.pyramydair.com/article/What_is_Muzzle_Energy_August_2003/5

I used your highest velocity 198.9 fps, and your reported weight of ammo 284 grains. It came up with 24.95 foot pounds of energy. That is what I have entered on the table at the moment. Now, that is VERY close to 25, but I have been giving the other fpe measurements to 2 decimal places and do not think it fair to the others to just round it up. BUT, please weigh that ammo again; if it comes in at 284.5 grains, then that will be exactly 25 foot pounds. I mention this because it would be nice to put you in for a 25 fpe badge rather than a 20 fpe badge.

I know the exact weight of the ball will depend on just how the sprue was cut, whether the mold was really full when it was cast, and the exact composition of the lead. However, at least one site gives the weight of a pure lead .575 ball as 286 grains. It is worth checking.

http://www.bersachat.com/forums/showthread.php?1558-Round-Ball-Weight-Diameter-to-Grains

I will wait for your reply before I put in for your badge.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

OMG Rayshot...are you really pulling FOUR layers of .04 ??!!. It takes me all my time to pull that in just doubled bands! Oh well...back to the gym!


----------



## jokso

Sorry to intrude, but why is pulling 0.4mm bands so hard? I use dankung 0.55 double 22 to 11mm and its super light, and moded my old brace slingshot with double 25 to 20mm, very comfortable pull


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sorry to intrude, but it is not 0.4 (which I doubt anyone could stretch beyond like mm) but .04 latex, and unless you are Mr. Universe, it is pretty dam hard work for the rest of us mere mortals Mr. jokso.

Maybe you are somehow superhuman in your arm and back strength.

If so, more power to you.

But for the rest of us, it is pretty hard work to stretch these bands, particularly myself to 550%, and a tiny bit, doubled as I have them now.

And no offence intended if that was a typo, okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## jokso

http://www.dankung.com/emart/blue-0...m-p-317.html?zenid=kkiri4m48thp72p5bk96687rk4
Well mine are 0.55mm, 0.04 would be condom thick...

Maybe you are talking 0.04 inches?


----------



## Rayshot

ruthiexxxx said:


> OMG Rayshot...are you really pulling FOUR layers of .04 ??!!. It takes me all my time to pull that in just doubled bands! Oh well...back to the gym!


Yes four layers of .04. It was an experiment though because I haven't been following what others are using so I figured I try four of these.

*20mm - 6mm, *11 inches (280mm) tie to tie and I am pretty sure I couldn't get them past 45 inches. Sometimes in the heat of the moment, one performs better than imagined.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

ah...mine are just 20mm straights...that extreme taper must be awesome to shoot.

But I've just noticed that one band is about to break which is a bummer as I've only fired a few dozen shots. I think I must have done the bands too short and stretched them too far.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

jokso said:


> http://www.dankung.com/emart/blue-055mm-thick-latex-flatband-120cm-15cm-p-317.html?zenid=kkiri4m48thp72p5bk96687rk4
> Well mine are 0.55mm, 0.04 would be condom thick...
> 
> Maybe you are talking 0.04 inches?


They're sure as hell thicker than any condom I've ever seen ! LoL


----------



## Charles

Thanks for getting back to me, Ray. I will let the current entry in the records stand. But you are so close to 25 fpe ... I know you can make it ... give it another try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

This is Can-Opener's video for Power Rangers:






Ammo weight is 8.4 gm, or 129.63 grains. Velocity is 342.3 fps. That gives an energy of 33.73 fpe = 45.74 joules.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

I didn't know you guys were using starships, or the like.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dang pity we can't also use mechanical releases but, for the additional pulling power.

Just imagine my new inch lead balls, when I do get Chrony, a proper one; then my new starship from Wingshooter at 14 inch extension, giving me a 5 inch past my max Butterfly, IF I could ever my strength of bands that far, which I can't possibly ever do.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Dang pity we can't also use mechanical releases but, for the additional pulling power.
> 
> Just imagine my new inch lead balls, when I do get Chrony, a proper one; then my new starship from Wingshooter at 14 inch extension, giving me a 5 inch past my max Butterfly, IF I could ever my strength of bands that far, which I can't possibly ever do.
> 
> Cheers Allan


With that amount of drawlength to play with Allan i wonder how you'd do with double, tapered Linatex. It will draw to X7 and seems good with B I G ammo. One inch lead is awesome. i've no idea what speed i get with it but suspect that anything it hits will not get up again !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Yea well me thinks a horse or larger, instantly drop and dead at 40 meters plus.

Although I like horses; speed wise I will not even guess FPS, but know 20 gram lead with my rigs now at 10 meters are mm's above dead center of forks.

So with that draw length and current band setup, 20 meters for sure, almost the same.

Although the 1 inch lead does have serious ballistics; although with the starship of course these will improve dramatically.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Hmmm...the appeal of the starship ! Maybe I'll just have to make one last slingshot. Or perhaps modify my longest starship slingbow and pray that i don't get a fork hit !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I don't know what you are doing wrong mentioning fork hits so often.

Like I had so very few hitting my forefinger with 20 gram lead; always from poor releases.

That learned really fast.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> I don't know what you are doing wrong mentioning fork hits so often.
> 
> Like I had so very few hitting my forefinger with 20 gram lead; always from poor releases.
> 
> That learned really fast.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Well, (touch wood and cross fingers!!) I haven't had any for ages. But I put that down to the Bunny Ears and flipping. But of course one can't really flip with a starship. I think I'll try modding my really long starship slingbow...I think the extension is about the same as the one you're getting and i could stick with the Linatex maybe. The forks are quite wide and if I use Bunny Ears of TTS i think that should help to flip the ball over the forks. If not the remainder of the corridor chandelier is toast!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hey IF I am really lucky, the mods I suggested, MIGHT get me an 18 inch one.

Although that likely to prove just wishful thinking.

But just imagine the power of that. Crikey, creepers, jeepers.

One could go to 100 meters no worries, with 20/25 gram going practically flat.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey IF I am really lucky, the mods I suggested, MIGHT get me an 18 inch one.
> 
> Although that likely to prove just wishful thinking.
> 
> But just imagine the power of that. Crikey, creepers, jeepers.
> 
> One could go to 100 meters no worries, with 20/25 gram going practically flat.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Oh well, I've tried it out as a slingshot and i think i'll leave it like that. Solves the problem of finding arrows that can cope!

I've tried a few cautious shots and it's scary powerful with big lead.

But it's a bit cumbersome for an EDC so probably for occasional use only. I'm getting all i need out of more standard shooters using the 'active shooting' technique or 'power flip' as i think of it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hey looks cool.

But just imagine the looks I will get when in a few weeks I get mine from Wingshooter at min. 14 inch extension; and I carry it nearly every day around here.

No one will have any real idea of what it is, other than an odd looking slingshot obviously. So either I, if they are tourists most whom speak English, or my wife if they are Thais, many of whom do not speak any English, explains it's length of draw and power.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> This is Can-Opener's video for Power Rangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ammo weight is 8.4 gm, or 129.63 grains. Velocity is 342.3 fps. That gives an energy of 33.73 fpe = 45.74 joules.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Note that this also qualifies him for a 300 fps badge. Kudos to Can Opener!


----------



## Charles

His previous video put him in line for a 400 fps badge ... that video is on the Speed Freaks thread.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Rayshot said:


> I didn't know you guys were using starships, or the like.


Starships are permitted for Speed Freaks and for Power Rangers. Come on, Ray ... build a starship and go for it. I know you could get some fantastic results with a longer draw length.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

As promised in this post,

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=295921

I will start removing posts that are not directly related to qualifying videos. Congrats are OK, but please post questions, etc. on this Topic;

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22719-ssf-300-club-questions-and-answers/


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys I was powers shooting my new starship today. I stated the date wrong do not know how I though 8 was 12 but I did. I think it is obvious that I did it today since the upload date on you tube and I just showed the new sling shot on the forum. any how here are the particulars. I shot .50 caliber lead it weighs 12 grams my top speed is 356.9 and 335,328.2,313.7 the calculator says it is 52.369 FPE I was using double .030 latex cut 1" to 58" taper with a 11 1/2" active length. with a 5/8" wide 1/4 " hole super sure roo pouch. I love that pouch!  I am hoping it is all good to up my FPE badge to 50 fingers crossed.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys I was powers shooting my new starship today. I stated the date wrong do not know how I though 8 was 12 but I did. I think it is obvious that I did it today since the upload date on you tube and I just showed the new slingshot on the forum. any how here are the particulars. I shot .50 caliber lead it weighs 12 grams my top speed is 356.9 and 335,328.2,313.7 the calculator says it is 52.369 FPE I was using double .030 latex cut 1" to 58" taper with a 11 1/2" active length. with a 5/8" wide 1/4 " hole super sure roo pouch. I love that pouch!  I am hoping it is all good to up my FPE badge to 50 fingers crossed.


Best pouch! Well imo. And great numbers Randy.


----------



## Charles

Good effort! I can hear you strain ... reminds me of my attempts!!! :rofl:

Here are my calculations.

12 grams = 185 grains

I have been using the calculator below for the other entries:

http://www.pyramydair.com/article/What_is_Muzzle_Energy_August_2003/5

For 185 grains moving at 356.9 fps, it gives 52.34 fps = 70.96 joules.

I will put in for your updated badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys I was powers shooting my new starship today. I stated the date wrong do not know how I though 8 was 12 but I did. I think it is obvious that I did it today since the upload date on you tube and I just showed the new slingshot on the forum. any how here are the particulars. I shot .50 caliber lead it weighs 12 grams my top speed is 356.9 and 335,328.2,313.7 the calculator says it is 52.369 FPE I was using double .030 latex cut 1" to 58" taper with a 11 1/2" active length. with a 5/8" wide 1/4 " hole super sure roo pouch. I love that pouch!  I am hoping it is all good to up my FPE badge to 50 fingers crossed.


How can slingshot velocities keep having 100 foot fluctuations? I've never gotten readings like that


----------



## Can-Opener

Easily when the bands are very heavy pull. You have to pull back fast and even and let go at the end of the pull just right timing to get the best results. This is a very demanding shot


----------



## Tremoside

Hey Randy, it's very inspiring to try! 50, yes, holy smoke! Have to make some tests in my dungeon  :wave:


----------



## Charles

Tremoside said:


> Hey Randy, it's very inspiring to try! 50, yes, holy smoke! Have to make some tests in my dungeon  :wave:


Go for it T!!! I have not managed 50, but hopefully in the spring I will get back to it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

OK, perhaps modest by some of the crazy numbers I see around here, but a consistent 230 ft/sec with 14 gram steel balls and the often termed "most accurate" cheek bone anchor point - not one usually sees on power rangers.

3 shots: 229, 232 & 228 ft/sec. Retractible 22 inch starship, theraband gold bands cut to 28.5 cm, tapered (3.1 to 2.1 cm), warmed w hair dryer to emulate hot day. About 45 inch draw length (from fork to cheekbone), 14 gram steel balls, pouch is on the large side: 8cm long, 3cm wide, 5oz leather.


----------



## Charles

Your ammo weighed 13.91 gm, which is 214.66 grains. Your highest velocity was 232 fps. That yields 25.66 fpe = 34.79 joules. I have added these results to the posted list, and I will put in for your 25fpe badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Here is my entry for the power rangers.

formply boardcut frame

tbg cut 32-8-280 active 250 2 layers

23 gram homemade lead balls approx. 14-16mm diameter

FPE-24.79,25.78,26.82

FPS-177.4,180.9,184.5

energy calculated using online calculator @ www.1728.org






p.s. why can't I embed videos from youtube anymore, I didn't run over Aarons cat :naughty:


----------



## Charles

Hey there CB!!! I think you need to go on Youtube and make that video public. I believe it must be marked as private. I just tried to view it and Youtube says it is unavailable. I will need to see the video in order to adjudicate your badge effort.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Ahhh, sorry Charles , that would be because I typed in the url incorrectly, I'll have another crack. Sigh, it used to be much easier when I could just copy an past the url from the address bar.
How do You do that now anyway?...is there a post on it anywhere?


----------



## Charles

Creakyboy said:


> Here is my entry for the power rangers.
> 
> formply boardcut frame
> 
> tbg cut 32-8-280 active 250 2 layers
> 
> 23 gram homemade lead balls approx. 14-16mm diameter
> 
> FPE-24.79,25.78,26.82
> 
> FPS-177.4,180.9,184.5
> 
> energy calculated using online calculator @ www.1728.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. why can't I embed videos from youtube anymore, I didn't run over Aarons cat :naughty:


I gave your ammo a weight of 23.5 grams = 362.66 grains. At a veolocity of 184.5 fps, I get an energy of 27.42 fpe = 37.17 joules. I will put in for your new badge ... congratulations!!!

I am not sure about the Youtube thing. The link shows just fine, and the video shows up when I click on it. The problem might be your browser. I was using Internet Explorer, but it has changed and lots of stuff was not working any more. I have switched to Chrome, and it is much better now.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

ahhh thanks for the tip Charles :thumbsup:

anyone else having trouble with videos, just switch to chrome instead of ie


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations CreakyBoy!

Chrome is OK, but I download a lot of videos from YouTube and Chrome doesn't allow me to get a lot of stuff that I can get with Firefox.


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers Henry, perhaps I'll give Firefox a try too.


----------



## Tendele

My entry for power rangers. 
Slingshot is homemade natural. Bandset double TBG. 25cm long before tying 26mm wide at fork.and 15mm wide at pouch. Max speed 232 fps measures to with Chrony. Temperature on the day 23 degrees Celsius. Ammo is lead ball weight 264 grain. 15mm diameter. Approx draw length 95 cm. Video here.




I calculated fpe at 31.5fpe.
Cheers. Kurt


----------



## Charles

Tendele said:


> My entry for power rangers.
> Slingshot is homemade natural. Bandset double TBG. 25cm long before tying 26mm wide at fork.and 15mm wide at pouch. Max speed 232 fps measures to with Chrony. Temperature on the day 23 degrees Celsius. Ammo is lead ball weight 264 grain. 15mm diameter. Approx draw length 95 cm. Video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I calculated fpe at 31.5fpe.
> Cheers. Kurt


Hello Tendele!!! Good job on that. For a 264 grain ball at 232 fps, I get 31.56 foot pounds, which is 42.79 joules. Congratulations on a job well done!!! I will put in for your 30 fpe badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tendele

Thanks Charles.


----------



## Tendele

Hi. I posted this same topic under the Speedfreaks thread. It would be nice to know what the best speeds and FPE ( Speedfreaks and Power rangers) are for conventional hand held slingshots as apposed to Starships. Its obvious that there is an advantage to shooting with a Starship as the draw length is so much greater. I dont want to rock the boat but it would be nice if the two were separated so us users of typical slingshots could see where we stand against others using the same type of equipment. 
I suppose it would be very time consuming to go through all the current submissions to separate the two unless the moderators already have the details of what type of slingshot was used when the attempt was made.


----------



## Charles

Tendele said:


> Hi. I posted this same topic under the Speedfreaks thread. It would be nice to know what the best speeds and FPE ( Speedfreaks and Power rangers) are for conventional hand held slingshots as apposed to Starships. Its obvious that there is an advantage to shooting with a Starship as the draw length is so much greater. I dont want to rock the boat but it would be nice if the two were separated so us users of typical slingshots could see where we stand against others using the same type of equipment.
> I suppose it would be very time consuming to go through all the current submissions to separate the two unless the moderators already have the details of what type of slingshot was used when the attempt was made.


I do understand where you are coming from. But as you note, it would be very tedious indeed to separate all of this out, and personally, I am unwilling to do so myself. In addition, there are other factors that might affect results as well. For example, some folks used heated bands, but others did not. For another example, some used full butterfly draw, but some did not. And for still another example, some were shooting in ambient temperatures much warmer than others.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tendele

A good point. I realise it will be a mammoth task and its true what you say about temperatures, heated bands etc etc.
Cheers anyway.


----------



## busySteve

Hi Folks! This is my first Power Ranger submission. I hope it earns me something... I hope I did it right.

Slingshot: Natural Crepe Myrtle tree fork

Bands: One Thera-band Gold band per side 1.125" to .75" taper 12 inches long

Pouch: Pig skin about .050" thick

Ammo: 54 cal lead ball .530" by Hornady - 14.45 grams / 223 grains

Calculated Energy Minimum : 26.849 joules (fpe)


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Tendele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I posted this same topic under the Speedfreaks thread. It would be nice to know what the best speeds and FPE ( Speedfreaks and Power rangers) are for conventional hand held slingshots as apposed to Starships. Its obvious that there is an advantage to shooting with a Starship as the draw length is so much greater. I dont want to rock the boat but it would be nice if the two were separated so us users of typical slingshots could see where we stand against others using the same type of equipment.
> I suppose it would be very time consuming to go through all the current submissions to separate the two unless the moderators already have the details of what type of slingshot was used when the attempt was made.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand where you are coming from. But as you note, it would be very tedious indeed to separate all of this out, and personally, I am unwilling to do so myself. In addition, there are other factors that might affect results as well. For example, some folks used heated bands, but others did not. For another example, some used full butterfly draw, but some did not. And for still another example, some were shooting in ambient temperatures much warmer than others.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

I'm with Charles on this. The purpose of Speed Freaks and Power Rangers was to explore the limits of speed and power. To that end, the only limits on equipment are that the frame be held with one hand and the pouch drawn with the other. I'm satisfied, that for now, the limits are about 80-90 lb/ft and a bit over 500 fps. I don't look for anyone to exceed those numbers until we get some better rubber.


----------



## busySteve

busySteve said:


> Hi Folks! This is my first Power Ranger submission. I hope it earns me something... I hope I did it right.
> 
> Slingshot: Natural Crepe Myrtle tree fork
> 
> Bands: One Thera-band Gold band per side 1.125" to .75" taper 12 inches long
> 
> Pouch: Pig skin about .050" thick
> 
> Ammo: 54 cal lead ball .530" by Hornady - 14.45 grams / 223 grains
> 
> Calculated Energy Minimum : 26.849 joules (fpe)


Sorry Folks,

I failed to mention that my draw length from the fork was 61".


----------



## Charles

Good job, BS!!! I have put in for your badge for 20 fpe, and I have entered your results in the forum table. Hope to be able to send more badges your way in the future.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> Good job, BS!!! I have put in for your badge for 20 fpe, and I have entered your results in the forum table. Hope to be able to send more badges your way in the future.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Sorry Charles, it should be taken back.... I just learned that FPE and Joules are not the same, I thought they were. I just missed it, but I still missed it. I will earn the badge honestly.


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, BS!!! I have put in for your badge for 20 fpe, and I have entered your results in the forum table. Hope to be able to send more badges your way in the future.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Charles, it should be taken back.... I just learned that FPE and Joules are not the same, I thought they were. I just missed it, but I still missed it. I will earn the badge honestly.
Click to expand...

Nope ... you earned it honestly. That weight of ammo at that speed comes in at just over 20 fpe. Of course I encourage you to up your score. Personally, I tried this a lot of times with a variety of setups, and was gradually able to do better and better. In my case, I liked the challenge of doing it with office rubber bands.

By the way, here is the on-line calculator that I use for fpe:

http://www.pyramydair.com/article/What_is_Muzzle_Energy_August_2003/5

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, BS!!! I have put in for your badge for 20 fpe, and I have entered your results in the forum table. Hope to be able to send more badges your way in the future.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Charles, it should be taken back.... I just learned that FPE and Joules are not the same, I thought they were. I just missed it, but I still missed it. I will earn the badge honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope ... you earned it honestly. That weight of ammo at that speed comes in at just over 20 fpe. Of course I encourage you to up your score. Personally, I tried this a lot of times with a variety of setups, and was gradually able to do better and better. In my case, I liked the challenge of doing it with office rubber bands.
> 
> By the way, here is the on-line calculator that I use for fpe:
> 
> http://www.pyramydair.com/article/What_is_Muzzle_Energy_August_2003/5
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Thank you Charles. I was under the impression that the lowest measurement was the one used. I guess I was wrong about that.


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, BS!!! I have put in for your badge for 20 fpe, and I have entered your results in the forum table. Hope to be able to send more badges your way in the future.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Charles, it should be taken back.... I just learned that FPE and Joules are not the same, I thought they were. I just missed it, but I still missed it. I will earn the badge honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope ... you earned it honestly. That weight of ammo at that speed comes in at just over 20 fpe. Of course I encourage you to up your score. Personally, I tried this a lot of times with a variety of setups, and was gradually able to do better and better. In my case, I liked the challenge of doing it with office rubber bands.
> 
> By the way, here is the on-line calculator that I use for fpe:
> 
> http://www.pyramydair.com/article/What_is_Muzzle_Energy_August_2003/5
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Charles. I was under the impression that the lowest measurement was the one used. I guess I was wrong about that.
Click to expand...

Nahhhh ... we want to give you the best possible score on this one. The requirement is that it must not be a "one-off". You have to do a couple within 10% of each other. The calculation is based on your highest velocity.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

Submission for 25 fpe badge.





  








Mahogany Mangler




__
busySteve


__
May 24, 2016







Slingshot: Hand Crafted Mahogany Fork (The Mahogany Mangler by your's truly) :naughty:

Bands: Four .010" latex bands per side 1" to .75" taper 12 inches long

Pouch: Pig skin about .050" thick

Ammo: 5/8" steel ball - 16.4 grams / 253.0 grains

Measured Velocites (fps) : 205.9 / 211.1 / 207.4

Best Velocity : 211.1 fps

Calculated Energy Max : 25 fpe






Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Bill Hays

I guess I forgot to put this video on here... anyway it's for the 80 fpe badge. 
900 grain lead balls moving in excess of 200 fps = kapow!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Bill Hays said:


> I guess I forgot to put this video on here... anyway it's for the 80 fpe badge.
> 900 grain lead balls moving in excess of 200 fps = kapow!


Nice job Bill 902gr/ 203.2 fps can clearly be seen by me after the 203.2fps was magnified 🤪
But...
I couldn't find the 80fps badge when I gathered them all up. So I guess we'll have to work on it 😀
Plus we'll wait for
@Charles
@Henry the Hermit


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Henry the Hermit said:


> I'm with Charles on this. The purpose of Speed Freaks and Power Rangers was to explore the limits of speed and power. To that end, the only limits on equipment are that the frame be held with one hand and the pouch drawn with the other. I'm satisfied, that for now, the limits are about 80-90 lb/ft and a bit over 500 fps. I don't look for anyone to exceed those numbers until we get some better rubber.


What ammo was used to hit those numbers? That is seriously impressive!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> What ammo was used to hit those numbers? That is seriously impressive!


To date, only one member has achieved 80lbs/ft and four have achieved 500 fps. Results and ammo weights are here: Slingshot Forum 300 Club


----------

